# El TC admite el recurso del PP



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

El Constitucional admite a trámite el recurso del PP y estudia aplicar medidas cautelarísimas


El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) ha admitido a trámite este lunes el recurso del Partido Popular para tumbar las reformas del Gobierno para modificar las leyes




theobjective.com





Con el voto en contra de los secuaces del Fraudillo.

Podemos quiere culminar el golpe y pasarse el TC por el pañal de Echeminga.









Podemos habla de «golpe blando» y propone desobedecer al TC


Podemos intenta un último movimiento de presión sobre el Tribunal Constitucional este lunes en el que se reúnen para decidir sobre el recurso de amparo del




theobjective.com


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

El Constitucional rechaza las recusaciones que pedía Podemos y votará si frena la embestida de Sánchez


El Pleno extraordinario del Tribunal Constitucional ha rechazado este lunes por seis votos a cinco las recusaciones del presidente Pedro González- Trevijano y el magistrado Antonio Narváez. Las mismas fueron solicitadas por PSOE y Podemos para frenar el asalto de Pedro Sánchez a la Corte de...




okdiario.com


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Dic 2022)

¿Podemos habla de golpe blando? El recurso al Tribunal Constitucional forma parte de nuestro ordenamiento jurídico. Pretender enmendar una Ley Orgánica sin mayoría de tres cuartos en el Congreso de los Diputados es INCONSTITUCIONAL y el Tribunal Constitucional tiene la obligación de paralizar la votación en el Senado.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Si el gobierno decide desobedecer al TC. Insubordinación general, no se les reconoce.maqui que nadie pague ni las multas de la guardia civil


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.

Donde esta la noticia ????????????


----------



## nomecreoná (19 Dic 2022)

La única vía es la militar ................................


----------



## Luftwuaje (19 Dic 2022)

Mucho me extraña que el Psicópata narcisista no tenga un maquiavélico plan B. Es capaz de estirar el chicle hasta llevarnos a una guerra civil como ya hicieron sus correligionarios en los años treinta.


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Mucho me extraña que el Psicópata narcisista no tenga un maquiavélico plan B. Es capaz de estirar el chicle hasta llevarnos a una guerra civil como ya hicieron sus correligionarios en los años treinta.




Venga. Seguimos teniendo las armas y el dinero. Y la fe


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.
> 
> Donde esta la noticia ????????????



Pues mas o menos los que nombró el psoe.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues mas o menos los que nombró el psoe.



Pues eso.

Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.

Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.



¿Y te parece bien?


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Lo que no es normal es que España se deje despedazar sin defenderse.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Dic 2022)

sanchez debe hacer lo mismo y no convocar elecciones igual que hacen los jueces farloperos del pp, los llantos iban a ser epicos jajajajajajaj


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Y si algun partido saca mayoria absoluta en el parlamento ....que hacemos?se nombra a todos los jueces al 100%


----------



## fredesvindo (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.
> 
> Donde esta la noticia ????????????



Los colorados no querían llegar a ningún acuerdo, hacerlo en plan ilegal y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

El TC es un tribunal especial fuera de la jurisdicción ordinaria cuya utilidad es que el partido de turno se pueda corromper impunemente y saltarse la (falsa) constitución española. El TC lo inventó el abate Sielles para Napoleón para que éste pudiera justificar sus tropelías de emperador.
Lo que pretende ahora Antonio es cambiar las reglas para colocar a los miembros del TC, que ni tienen que ser ni jueces ni magistrados por cierto, para despenalizar la corrupción socialista ya sea en forma de sedición, malversación o lo que se le pueda ocurrir a cada uno. Es la ruptura del consenso de la oligarquía con el objetivo de destruir España.

Quien es socialista es un mierda. Y quien es pepero es un mierda y además deficiente mental.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Que curioso que aunque sea cuestiones puramente legales, los progresistas voten siempre en un sentido y los conservadores en el otro. Es un tribunal político y SANCHEZ pretende que lo sea aún más.

En España no hay separación de poderes y la poca que hay se la quiere cargar el PSOE


----------



## djvan (19 Dic 2022)

La diferencia entre peru y esto es que allí paran los golpes de estado…

Porque si esto no es un golpe de estado que me lo expliquen bien:










Podemos sugiere al presidente del Senado hacerse un Forcadell y el PSOE pide la recusación de Trevijano


Los morados piden a Ander Gil que desobedezca si el TC ampara al PP pero los socialistas afirman que acatarán la sentencia




www.libertaddigital.com














El segundo regalo judicial de Sánchez ya está acordado: permitir CGPJ diferenciados para catalanes y vascos


Los equipos de Sánchez necesitan la autorización de un TC controlado para que acepte algo que fue prohibido por la sentencia del Estatuto catalán.




www.libertaddigital.com













La opción dinamitera que contempla el Gobierno: destituir al presidente del TC por decreto


En el Ejecutivo ya no cierran la puerta a una destitución de Trevijano y otro magistrado conservador.




www.libertaddigital.com










Podemos presiona al PSOE para desobedecer al Tribunal Constitucional: "No habría motivo para acatar una orden"


Unidas Podemos ha lanzado un último intento de presión sobre los magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional que este lunes se reúnen en sesión plenaria para decidir acerca del...




www.elmundo.es













Una parte del CGPJ no acatará la reforma del Gobierno y la tacha de inconstitucional


Fuentes jurídicas no dudan en calificar el cambio legislativo del Ejecutivo como una "chapuza peligrosa" y aseguran que es "radicalmente" contrario a la Constitución




www.elconfidencial.com










Eduardo Inda sobre el golpe de Pedro Sánchez al Poder Judicial: "Estamos ante un cambio de régimen"











Pedro Sánchez dijo que imitaría a un líder socialista que encabezó un golpe de Estado







www.outono.net





Y mientras dan el golpe de estado culpan a los demás de lo que hacen ellos









Sánchez: “La derecha y la ultraderecha intentan atropellar la democracia, pero la Constitución prevalecerá”


El presidente del Gobierno lanza un mensaje al Constitucional desde Bruselas: “Espero que impere el sentido común”. El jefe del Ejecutivo habla de “atropello” por parte de “magistrados conservadores”



elpais.com


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y si algun partido saca mayoria absoluta en el parlamento ....que hacemos?se nombra a todos los jueces al 100%



Eso no es así y lo sabes , existen unos plazos.

Y mayorías absolutas ya se han visto


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Y te parece bien?



Sino cual es la solución ?

Que unos jueces " fachas " elijan a otros jueces " fachas " para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Los colorados no querían llegar a ningún acuerdo, hacerlo en plan ilegal y pasa lo que pasa.



Pero si son los fachas los que tienen esto parado desde hace años aunque prometieron desbloquearlo varias veces


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



La cosa es que los come mierdas de los políticos no deberían elegir nada, separación de poderes se llama, algo que aquí en España es una ilusión óptica al igual que la democracia.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Político totalitario, aquel que dice a los jueces: estáis conmigo o estáis contra mi.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En España no hay separación de poderes y la poca que hay se la quiere cargar el PSOE



Todos sabemos que no hay separación de poderes ni la habrá . La cosa es que el PSOE quiere seguir como se ha hecho siempre con cierta alternancia y el ppvox quiere que siempre sean jueces " fachas" los que dirijan esos tribunales.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Dic 2022)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Creo que hay orden de ingreso inmediato del mafioso Griñán en prisión, orden del Supremo.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> La cosa es que los come mierdas de los políticos no deberían elegir nada, separación de poderes se llama, algo que aquí en España es una ilusión óptica al igual que la democracia.



Vale, como lo hacemos ????????


Dejamos a unos jueces " fachas" elegir a otros jueces " fachas" para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sino cual es la solución ?
> 
> Que unos jueces " fachas " elijan a otros jueces " fachas " para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????



esto plantea el mismo dilema si fueran elegidos por sorteo, si todos los que se presentan son fachas!

en el fondo es mejor que los politicos lo controlen todo y tu puedas controlar tus politicos a traves de los votos.

si veis que no os poneis de acuerdo, que sea europa quien decida!


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Y mayorías absolutas ya se han visto



Pues sí, ya se han visto:


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Estas son las funestas consecuencias del sistema de nombramientos de altas instancias judiciales que tenemos en este país. Justo el sistema que no quiere cambiar el PSOE y que el PP tampoco cambió cuando pudo hacerlo. 

Siento auténtica vergüenza cuando leo el resultado de una votación sobre un asunto jurídico en la que los magistrados se posicionan por afinidad ideológica. 

Esto no ocurre en un Estado de Derecho serio.


----------



## Shudra (19 Dic 2022)

La única forma de tumbar al gobierno es con tanques. Tanques YA YA YAAA


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> La única forma de tumbar al gobierno es con tanques. Tanques YA YA YAAA



Joerrrrrrr tio...tampoco es eso joio.....


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Vale, como lo hacemos ????????
> 
> 
> Dejamos a unos jueces " fachas" elegir a otros jueces " fachas" para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????



¿Te sabes alguna palabra que no sea "facha"?


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Alguno aqui flipa: una cosa es que el congreso haya salido de los ciudadanos y otra muy distinta que la mayoria actual del congreso quiera dar un golpe de estado, pasando por encima de los jueces. 

Esa es la realidad.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿Te sabes alguna palabra que no sea "facha"?



Podía decir fascistas pero suena peor. Lo de facha es más de andar por casa


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguno aqui flipa: una cosa es que el congreso haya salido de los ciudadanos y otra muy distinta que la mayoria actual del congreso quiera dar un golpe de estado, pasando por encima de los jueces.
> 
> Esa es la realidad.



O los jueces siguiendo órdenes quieren pasar por encima de las decisiones de los ciudadanos...... Según como se mire


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Vale, como lo hacemos ????????
> 
> 
> Dejamos a unos jueces " fachas" elegir a otros jueces " fachas" para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????



Alguna forma habrá de hacerlo para que la basura política de este país no ponga sus sucias manos en la justicia y esa justicia les de bien por el culo cuando pisen nuestros derechos.


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O los jueces siguiendo órdenes quieren pasar por encima de las decisiones de los ciudadanos...... Según como se mire



Las decisiones de los ciudadanos dices... No creo yo que muchos ciudadanos sean los que han decidido que a partir de ahora les salga gratis robar a los políticos.


----------



## Mr. VULT (19 Dic 2022)

Cinco criminales colocados por el socialismo en el TC están a favor de recusar a sus dos compañeros de tribunal sin ninguna razón jurídica. Ninguna. 

Poca broma con esto que no estamos hablando de interpretación legal ni nada. Ya pasó con el estado de alarma inconstitucional. En cuanto coloquen a dos criminales más, se acabó la Justicia en España.

Lo peor es que el resto de magistrados, sabiendo lo que hay, sabiendo que estamos asistiendo a un golpe de estado en directo y sin medias tintas, van a permitirlo.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Las decisiones de los ciudadanos dices... No creo yo que muchos ciudadanos sean los que han decidido que a partir de ahora les salga gratis robar a los políticos.



Estamos hablando de la renovación del poder judicial


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Vale, como lo hacemos ????????
> 
> 
> Dejamos a unos jueces " fachas" elegir a otros jueces " fachas" para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????



Elección de los jueces por toda la profesión: abogados en activo, secretarios judiciales, procuradores, etc. Así se evitan las corporaciones judiciales. Así de sencillo.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Ya lo dijo Alfonso Guerra cuando el Psoe cambió el sistema de elección de los jueces pasando a ser elegidos por los políticos. 

*"A ESPAÑA NO LA VA A CONOCER NI LA MADRE QUE LA PARIO".* 

Ahora anda escondido haciendo que critica. Vergüenza de políticos.


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Estamos hablando de la renovación del poder judicial



¿Qué es la renovación, idiota? Pero qué subnormales sois los que repetís la cantinela de los medios de renovación.
Lo mejor que podría pasar es que nunca se cambiase de juez hasta que se muriese.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> El TC es un tribunal especial fuera de la jurisdicción ordinaria cuya utilidad es que el partido de turno se pueda corromper impunemente y saltarse la (falsa) constitución española. El TC lo inventó el abate Sielles para Napoleón para que éste pudiera justificar sus tropelías de emperador.
> Lo que pretende ahora Antonio es cambiar las reglas para colocar a los miembros del TC, que ni tienen que ser ni jueces ni magistrados por cierto, para despenalizar la corrupción socialista ya sea en forma de sedición, malversación o lo que se le pueda ocurrir a cada uno. Es la ruptura del consenso de la oligarquía con el objetivo de destruir España.
> 
> Quien es socialista es un mierda. Y quien es pepero es un mierda y además deficiente mental.



Sieyés.


----------



## Popuespe (19 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Mucho me extraña que el Psicópata narcisista no tenga un maquiavélico plan B. Es capaz de estirar el chicle hasta llevarnos a una guerra civil como ya hicieron sus correligionarios en los años treinta.



Y será con idéntico resultado, a ver si espabilan esta vez.


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sieyés.



Yo es que hablo francés fonéticamente.


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Estamos hablando de la renovación del poder judicial



Es un ejemplo, para que entiendas que los ciudadanos no deciden una mierda.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Elección de los jueces por toda la profesión: abogados en activo, secretarios judiciales, procuradores, etc. Así se evitan las corporaciones judiciales. Así de sencillo.



Es una manera. 

A mi no me parece la mejor , que una minoría tenga el derecho a elegir a uno de los poderes del estado y los demás no. Además creamos un sesgo en el cual solo los " privilegiados" que han podido estudiar tengan opción a ser electores.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

El Gobierno ya desautorizó por la vía de los hecho al Constitucional. Este Gobierno se ha follado 4 veces (al menos de forma oficial) la Constitución y no ha pasado NADA.

Imaginemos que la mugre y PSOE deciden desobedecer al Constitucional. ¿Qué ocurriría? Si precisamente lo que está haciendo Antonio y su banda es reventar el Poder Judicial. Si hay enfrentamiento entre Ejecutivo-Legislativo y Judicial, muy probablemente sea la excusa que utilicen para hacer un Judicial bolivariano de campeonato.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Es un ejemplo, para que entiendas que los ciudadanos no deciden una mierda.



Pues si no te gusta en las próximas elecciones no les votes , ganarán los otros y pondrán sus " enchufados"


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

No existe maniobra alguna. Sólo un recurso de amparo. Muy normal en cualquier democracia.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Pues nada, oiga. El día que un Rajao de la vida (si no se adelanta el propio Sánchez) saque mayoría absoluta que ponga un TC y un CGPJ a medida y decidan follarse a cuatro patas la Constitución, ilegalizar a la oposición y lo que les apetezca. Y los jueces y miembros del TC a decir amén.


----------



## Persea (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Es que para la eleccion de los jueces no han perdido el parlamento, ya que son tres quintos. Lo que no es normal es saltarse el parlamento para poner jueces de tu cuerda.


----------



## Persea (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que estan haciendo los rojos en este tema es un ejemplo perfecto de como actua esta gentuza, haciendo creer al vulgo que la derecha fascista esta dando un golpe y saltandose la ley cuando es todo lo contrario. 

Por cierto, esta es la clase de jueces que quieren poner en el TC.









La magistrada del TSJC que deniega la cautelar del 25% de castellano fue alto cargo de Mas


Núria Bassols fue fichada con un salario superior a los 100.000 euros anuales por Artur Mas. En su trayectoria constan decisiones favorables a cargos públicos de Convergència




www.elconfidencial.com













Piden recusar al juez del 25% en Baleares por su vinculación al catalanismo


El magistrado que dirime la denuncia contra el Gobierno de Armengol por negar el castellano en los colegios fue premiado por una entidad separatista por «su valiosa aportación» a la lengua catalana



www.abc.es


----------



## lopym (19 Dic 2022)

Como de bochornoso deben de ser lo que han intentado para que el tribunal prostitucional que dió el visto bueno a una ley, que no solo es que sea anticonstitucional, si no que va hasta contra los derechos humanos, como la LIVG haya parado esto.

También puede que lo hayan hecho para mantener sus asientos, aunque vamos no creo que a esos niveles les falten puertas giratorias hicieran lo que hicieran.

Estas cosas dan un poco de esperanza.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Es que para la eleccion de los jueces no han perdido el parlamento, ya que son tres quintos. Lo que no es normal es saltarse el parlamento para poner jueces de tu cuerda.



Y cambiar con una mayoría simple la ley a través de una enmienda de una modificación del Código Penal. Cosa que ya es inconstitucional gracias a un recurso de amparo que presentó *EL PSOE.*


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> ¿Qué es la renovación, idiota? Pero qué subnormales sois los que repetís la cantinela de los medios de renovación.
> Lo mejor que podría pasar es que nunca se cambiase de juez hasta que se muriese.



La renovación es que cuando a un juez se le acabe el mandato se marche y pongan a otro.

Renovar : sustituir una cosa vieja por otra nueva de la misma clase, reemplazar algo



Por cierto si tu argumento es insultar mal vamos


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Sabíamos que esto de asaltar las instituciones era muy propio de partidos como Podemos y ERC, lo que nunca nos imaginábamos es que el PSOE iba a llegar a estos extremos. 

Este va a ser el fin del PSOE, partido que quedará de muletilla del independentismo.


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Es una manera.
> 
> A mi no me parece la mejor , que una minoría tenga el derecho a elegir a uno de los poderes del estado y los demás no. Además creamos un sesgo en el cual solo los " privilegiados" que han podido estudiar tengan opción a ser electores.



Trevijano dejó explicado el motivo y la diferencia entre el judicial y los demás poderes.


----------



## Polybolis (19 Dic 2022)

Vaya, hablan de "golpe blando" los que legitiman los golpes de los suyos porque los "verdaderos golpes" se hacen "con las armas".

Y cómo olvidar que los "golpes" los dan los peligrosos fascistas. Los rojos hacen "la revolución" (bolchevique, bolivariana, de los pueblos originarios, feminista...hay revoluciones para aburrir).


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> La renovación es que cuando a un juez se le acabe el mandato se marche y pongan a otro.
> 
> Renovar : sustituir una cosa vieja por otra nueva de la misma clase, reemplazar algo
> 
> ...



Repetís tonterías. No se renueva. Lo que se hace es repartirse una cuota de jueces para poder corromperse. Si se eligiera a un juez y se quedara en el puesto hasta la jubilación o la muerte, no podrían ser coaccionados por los políticos.
Los insultos son adicionales.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Es que para la eleccion de los jueces no han perdido el parlamento, ya que son tres quintos. Lo que no es normal es saltarse el parlamento para poner jueces de tu cuerda.



Nunca han hecho falta esos tres quintos siempre se llegaba a un acuerdo ,Se lleva muchos años haciéndolo , lo que pasa es que el ppvox esta vez no ha querido soltar su " juguetito "


----------



## Mr. VULT (19 Dic 2022)

lopym dijo:


> Como de bochornoso deben de ser lo que han intentado para que el tribunal prostitucional que dió el visto bueno a una ley, que no solo es que sea anticonstitucional, si no que va hasta contra los derechos humanos, como la LIVG haya parado esto.
> 
> También puede que lo hayan hecho para mantener sus asientos, aunque vamos no creo que a esos niveles les falten puertas giratorias hicieran lo que hicieran.
> 
> Estas cosas dan un poco de esperanza.



Solo han admitido el recurso a trámite. Y para ello tuvieron que aplazar el otro día la votación.

Porque los 5 sectarios necesitaban consultar con la PSOE para coordinar bien la propaganda del golpe. 

Yo no estaría tan seguro de que vayan a anular la ley.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

El problema es Sanchez que lo bloqueaba y podemos porque siendo la 4 fuerza quiere poner unos magistrados que son más sectarios que democráticos y parciales. 

Por cierto también hay dos magistrados progresistas con el mandato caducado. Pero como verás nadie los reprueba.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Repetís tonterías. No se renueva. Lo que se hace es repartirse una cuota de jueces para poder corromperse. Si se eligiera a un juez y se quedara en el puesto hasta la jubilación o la muerte, no podrían ser coaccionados por los políticos.
> Los insultos son adicionales.



Es una forma, en los EEUU hacen algo parecido y la verdad es que allí también los jueces hacen lo que quiere el que los coloco.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Dic 2022)

Políticos de uno y otro bando, pero que obedecen a los mismos amos, haciéndo como que pelean por decidir cuantos de "SUS" Jueces meten en los Altos Tribunales, y al mismo tiempo todos se dan golpes de pecho de respetar la Constitución, la separación de poderes y la Democracia.

MIS COJONES respetan estas putas ratas!! 


Buitres descarnando lo que queda del cadáver de Expaña.


----------



## iases (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El problema es Sanchez que lo bloqueaba y podemos porque siendo la 4 fuerza quiere poner unos magistrados que son más sectarios que democráticos y parciales



Y los magistrados elegidos por el pp no son sectarios son muy democráticos e imparciales.

Supongo que estás de broma


----------



## Cens0r (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Es una forma, en los EEUU hacen algo parecido y la verdad es que allí también los jueces hacen lo que quiere el que los coloco.



No.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Son graciosos los jueces Sanchistas....... Los dos conservadores que cesan sí tienen interés en la causa, pero los dos Sanchistas que cesan no.... La ley del embudo. 

Esperemos que sigan en esa línea y que se cumpla con la Constitución


----------



## Crancovia (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O los jueces siguiendo órdenes quieren pasar por encima de las decisiones de los ciudadanos...... Según como se mire



¿En que parte del programa del PSOE venía las rebajas por sedición y malversación? ¿De qué decisiones de ciudadanos hablas?


----------



## Euron G. (19 Dic 2022)

El palerdo de jueces de la democracia dice que el problema principal "es que han actuado rápido".

Pero qué limpia más maja necesitaríamos para dejar este país libre de hijos de puta, psicópatas y mamporreros.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Dic 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> La única vía es la militar ................................



Los militares son funcionarios, están fuera de España jugando a las ONGs y no les queda ni una puta bala porque el gobierno se las ha regalado al drogata ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Iincreíble lo del PP, no como los socios de gobierno ERC, Bildu y Podemos, demócratas que solo quieren el buen para todos los españoles.


----------



## Crancovia (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Es una manera.
> 
> A mi no me parece la mejor , que una minoría tenga el derecho a elegir a uno de los poderes del estado y los demás no. Además creamos un sesgo en el cual solo los " privilegiados" que han podido estudiar tengan opción a ser electores.



Esos "privilegiados" son los que han estudiado las leyes, y también son la sociedad, cada uno de su padre y de su madre. El poder judicial se debe elegir entre ellos, eso es la democracia, lo demás son cosas de República bananera.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (19 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que puede hacer un gobierno tiene que estar en el marco de la Constitución, para nada está por encima de ella, y quien lo hace es un golpista, que es lo que está haciendo Sánchez.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Podemos habla de golpe blando? El recurso al Tribunal Constitucional forma parte de nuestro ordenamiento jurídico. Pretender derogar una Ley Orgánica sin mayoría de tres cuartos en el Congreso de los Diputados es INCONSTITUCIONAL y el Tribunal Constitucional tiene la obligación de paralizar la votación.



Podemos me come los cojones por detrás.

Esos putos guarros son los que están hacie do el golpe. Llamando ilegítimos al tribunal Supremo.

Los cojones por detrás putos guarros golpistas de mierda. Vais a comer cuneta comemierdas.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y si algun partido saca mayoria absoluta en el parlamento ....que hacemos?se nombra a todos los jueces al 100%



Eso lo pudo hacer el PP de Rajoy, al que el mamarracho de Sánchez llamaba indecente. También podría haber cambiado las penas a Bárcenas, Rato o Granados y soltarlos a la calle.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

El florero real a verlas venir.


----------



## Knightfall (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora están rabiando en la secta


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Dic 2022)

Habláis del constitucional??? De este nuestro constitucional??? Del que aprobó la VIOGEN y el Estatut???
De este del que habla guerra: ??? 

Vale, entonces me quedo más tranquilo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Dic 2022)

Crancovia dijo:


> ¿En que parte del programa del PSOE venía las rebajas por sedición y malversación? ¿De qué decisiones de ciudadanos hablas?



De hecho, si algo dejó claro Sánchez, es que no iba a pactar con independentistas, ni podemitas, ni España peligraba ni nada de nada. En fin son tantas las mentiras, y tan poco interés el que me suscita el personaje, que a mí me cuesta acordarme de todas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Eso lo pudo hacer el PP de Rajoy, al que el mamarracho de Sánchez llamaba indecente. También podría haber cambiado las penas a Bárcenas, Rato o Granados y soltarlos a la calle.



Génova hubiera sido reducida a cenizas. Solo la PSOE puede actuar como una puta mafia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si el gobierno decide desobedecer al TC. Insubordinación general, no se les reconoce.maqui que nadie pague ni las multas de la guardia civil



Es a lo que vamos. Esa escoria quiere ser apresada y hacerse las víctimas.


----------



## Crancovia (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Nunca han hecho falta esos tres quintos siempre se llegaba a un acuerdo ,Se lleva muchos años haciéndolo , lo que pasa es que el ppvox esta vez no ha querido soltar su " juguetito "



Que el ejecutivo y el legislativo lleguen a "acuerdos" para elegir al judicial demuestra que no vivimos en democracia, hace falta ser ignorante para defender esa aberración.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

El PSOE ha ido ciego al asalto del TC, muchas sorpresas quedan todavía, no se ha renovado el poder Judicial porque el PSOE ya sabemos para que lo va a utilizar, salvar a los Catalanes que se saltaron todas las leyes y malversaron el dinero público y quieren cambiar la Constitución para hacer un referéndum pactado, esa es la realidad por mucho que diga Sánchez que no.


----------



## Persea (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Nunca han hecho falta esos tres quintos siempre se llegaba a un acuerdo ,Se lleva muchos años haciéndolo , lo que pasa es que el ppvox esta vez no ha querido soltar su " juguetito "



De acuerdo nada, mandan las mayorias parlamentarias.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Nunca han hecho falta esos tres quintos siempre se llegaba a un acuerdo ,Se lleva muchos años haciéndolo , lo que pasa es que el ppvox esta vez no ha querido soltar su " juguetito "



Claaaaaro el saco de mierda quiere mayoría de jueces para impartir democracia en cada esquina de España.


Ala a mamarla puta rata roja.


----------



## Persea (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Es una forma, en los EEUU hacen algo parecido y la verdad es que allí también los jueces hacen lo que quiere el que los coloco.



tu sabes mucho de jueces por lo visto...


----------



## giorgio_furlan (19 Dic 2022)

Queda poco para el conflicto armado,
Defenderemos lo nuestro frente a los perros miserables y tiranos


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Podemos me come los cojones por detrás.
> 
> Esos putos guarros son los que están hacie do el golpe. Llamando ilegítimos al tribunal Supremo.
> 
> Los cojones por detrás putos guarros golpistas de mierda. Vais a comer cuneta comemierdas.



vais a acabar en paracuellos como vuestra familias y esta vez no hay nazis jojoooojjo paracuellos parecera una fiesta infantil cuando empecemos "Las Sacas"


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Dic 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> Queda poco para el conflicto armado,
> Defenderemos lo nuestro frente a los perros miserables y tiranos



ojala vaya ganas de matar liberales y franquijjjtaj tengo listas de users de este foro a por los que ire para llevarlos a paracuellos puajajajaa


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Claaaaaro el saco de mierda quiere mayoría de jueces para impartir democracia en cada esquina de España.
> 
> 
> Ala a mamarla puta rata roja.



de momento vas a mamar polla roja druante 5 añitos mas asi que ve abriendo la boquita gordinfla incel  moriras bajo el yugo del Globalismo Socialista recuerdalo jhajajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## Vibrador letal (19 Dic 2022)

Ya solo falta que la izquierda vaya a la casa de algun politico de derechas para acompañarlo al congreso


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Venga Sanchez , échale cojones y convoca nuevas elecciones. Si ganas las elecciones, con todas las fechorías que estás preparando, tendrás legitimidad, respetando la constitución, para llevarlas a cabo. 

Pero claro, te interesa convocarlas cuando lo tengas todo controlado por tus comisarios políticos. 

Pucherazo habemus.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> vais a acabar en paracuellos como vuestra familias y esta vez no hay nazis jojoooojjo paracuellos parecera una fiesta infantil cuando empecemos "Las Sacas"



Callate puta rata roja. Mi familia sobrevivió a vuestra mierda más pronto en Castilla y más tarde pero finalmente en Madrid.

Vas a acabar como el saco de mierda que eres.


----------



## Azote87 (19 Dic 2022)

Los españoles de bien estamos con ese puñado de jueces que sirven como última línea de frente ante el comunismo de esta panda de sin vergüenzas


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Génova hubiera sido reducida a cenizas. Solo la PSOE puede actuar como una puta mafia.



exacto, vosotros sois unos maricones, recordarlo

nosotros manejamos dinero medios cultura poder etc etc etc

ademas ahora no hay nazis para defenderos ya ke los asesinamos a todos y a sus putas en el '45 violando berlin, asi k calladitos o volvereis a abonar paracuellos, haremos nuestra voluntac y a callar


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> exacto, vosotros sois unos maricones, recordarlo
> 
> ademas ahora no hay nazis para defenderos ya ke los asesinamos a todos y a sus putas en el '45 violando berlin, asi k calladitos o volvereis a abonar paracuellos, haremos nuestra voluntac y a callar



Ten cuidado con la rabia, estas manchando todo de mierda.

Que saco de mierda. Habría que verte en la realidad, menudo esperpento debes ser rata roja.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

El Tribunal Constitucional cumple con su obligación de fiscalizar al Congreso y al Gobierno, preso y arrodillado a los desmanes separatistas.


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2022)

Los secuaces del Fraudillo se quejan pero ellos hicieron lo mismo en 2011, y entonces les parecía democrático.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Todos sabemos que no hay separación de poderes ni la habrá . La cosa es que el PSOE quiere seguir como se ha hecho siempre con cierta alternancia y el ppvox quiere que siempre sean jueces " fachas" los que dirijan esos tribunales.



Qué bueno el PSOE, que vela por la salud democratica del Estado. No como los fachas, que son unos golpistas desalamdos.


----------



## skan (19 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Podemos habla de golpe blando? El recurso al Tribunal Constitucional forma parte de nuestro ordenamiento jurídico. Pretender derogar una Ley Orgánica sin mayoría de tres cuartos en el Congreso de los Diputados es INCONSTITUCIONAL y el Tribunal Constitucional tiene la obligación de paralizar la votación.



Curioso que los hipócritas de Potemos y PSOE digan que el intento de golpe de estado de Cataluña no lo era porque no había armas (a pesar de que los mossos colaboraron y de que utilizaron la violencia durante semanas) y sin embargo ahora dicen que los jueces sí están dando un golpe de estado, a pesar de que no ha habido ningún tipo de violencia ni ilegalidad ni fuerzas policiales ni militares.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (19 Dic 2022)

Noto algo de nervios.....


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Tenemos un gobierno golpista y totalitario, al más puro estilo peruano o bolivariano. Intentarán modificar la Constitución para perpetuarse en el poder, lo habitual en esos países.


----------



## Terminus (19 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Lo que estan haciendo los rojos en este tema es un ejemplo perfecto de como actua esta gentuza, haciendo creer al vulgo que la derecha fascista esta dando un golpe y saltandose la ley cuando es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Por cierto, esta es la clase de jueces que quieren poner en el TC.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Acusan de hacer lo que ellos hacen. Y lo gritan mucho y todos a una con su aparato gigantesco mediático como altavoz. Ya lo han hecho más veces. Acusan falsamente y desvían la atención.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

Si quieren guerra la tendrán. ¿Con quién creen estos que va a ir el ejército?


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si quieren guerra la tendrán. ¿Con quién creen estos que va a ir el ejército?



El ejército está plagado de rojos.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

El problema es que hay un dictador oculto que quiere apoderarse de todo el tribunal y eso es una dictadura la separación de poderes es lo primero de una democracia y no un déspota perpetuo como quiere el .


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil y no corta el grifo de fondos "resilientes" (pregunta ironica)


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Y el jefe del PCE pidiendo la mediación de Europa... tiene cojones.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Es que verás, para poder "elegir" a un magistrado del TC, necesitas una mayoría parlamentaria de 3/5, lo que implica casi con total seguridad que gobierno y oposición tienen que ponerse de acuerdo para elegirlos o repartirlos. El Doctor Cum Fraude quiere despedazar esa mayoría de 3/5 y sustituirla por una mayoría simple, lo que implicaría que quien gobierne elige la justicia, y con ello acaba con la separación de poderes (si es que en algún momento se pudo decir que la hubo).


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil y no corta el grifo de fondos "resilientes" (pregunta ironica)



A Orban le dieron un toque cuando intentó algo parecido en Hungría, pero claro, el Fraudillo es más guapo.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (19 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A Orban le dieron un toque cuando intentó algo parecido en Hungría, pero claro, el Fraudillo es más guapo.



Exacto. Precisamente estaba pensando en lo que le intentaron hacer a Orban


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> de momento vas a mamar polla roja druante 5 añitos mas asi que ve abriendo la boquita gordinfla incel  moriras bajo el yugo del Globalismo Socialista recuerdalo jhajajajjajajajajajajaja



Das penasco.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil y no corta el grifo de fondos "resilientes" (pregunta ironica)



Porque lo apoya y no en secreto. Como han dicho ya a Hungría se la han follado por menos de la mitad de lo que intenta hacer el saco de mierda traidor.


----------



## Terminus (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Das penasco.



Ese es un tonto collejeable. Tonto de baba.


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque lo apoya y no en secreto. Como han dicho ya a Hungría se la han follado por menos de la mitad de lo que intenta hacer el saco de mierda traidor.



Mientras no se desvie de la AGENDA 2030 Peter Sanchez puede cagar en la boca de los jueces del TC y limpiarse el culo con la constitucion que no pasara nada


----------



## Mr. VULT (19 Dic 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil y no corta el grifo de fondos "resilientes" (pregunta ironica)



Ya habran enviado las ofertas multimillonarias a los magistrados del TC. 

Lo unico que separa a la PSOE de completar el golpe de estado que llevan realizando durante toda la legislatura, es la honorabilidad y la moralidad de los jueces. Veremos si aguantan y no se convierten en marionetas como las otras 5 ratas vendidas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Ese es un tonto collejeable. Tonto de baba.



Otro mierdaseca. Menuda puta plaga.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mientras no se desvie de la AGENDA 2030 Peter Sanchez puede cagar en la boca de los jueces del TC y limpiarse el culo con la constitucion que no pasara nada



Puede matar en directo en TV que si es por la Agenda tendrá la UE para apoyarle. 

Hace tiempo que unieron destinos hasta el final.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pero si son los fachas los que tienen esto parado desde hace años aunque prometieron desbloquearlo varias veces



Casi se llega a un acuerdo con la condición de que no se modificase la pena por sedición en el código penal.

Se modificó.

Sánchez valora más a sus socios indepes que este acuerdo y es que para negociar tienes que estar dispuesto a hacer alguna concesión, que no todo va a ser ordeno y mando, y dame tu apoyo incondicional a cambio de nada...

Espero que así sencillito lo hayas entendido pero ya he leído que has escrito tres o cuatro veces la palabra "fachas" así que aunque lo entiendas seguirás siendo un rojo subnormal que votaría al guapo aunque asesinase a su abuela.


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esto plantea el mismo dilema si fueran elegidos por sorteo, si todos los que se presentan son fachas!
> 
> en el fondo es mejor que los politicos lo controlen todo y tu puedas controlar tus politicos a traves de los votos.
> 
> si veis que no os poneis de acuerdo, que sea europa quien decida!



Gilipollas progre. Deja de rebuznar ya.

Que los políticos corruptos lo cotrolen todo dice el hijo de la gran puta estalinista.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (19 Dic 2022)

A ver si a alguien se le va a ocurrir pasarse por el arco del triunfo la Constitución y echar a esta morralla del gobierno a las malas.

Ya que cumplir la Constitución es un golpe de Estado...


----------



## MITIO (19 Dic 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil



¿De perfil?

La UE está firmes y en posición de saludo.
" ¡Señor!...
¡Si, Señor! "


----------



## todoayen (19 Dic 2022)

Es indignante que unos magistrados puedan votar en su recusación!!

-Dijeron los miembros del gobierno cuya ministra de justicia es del partido.


----------



## acmecito (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.
> 
> Donde esta la noticia ????????????



No hay noticia. Los señores mandaos por la izquierda hacen obedientemente lo que les dice Antonio: intentar reventar el TC desde dentro.


----------



## Terminus (19 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Otro mierdaseca. Menuda puta plaga.



Pero aprende a leer


----------



## acmecito (19 Dic 2022)

Facha por aquí, facha por allá.

Todo lo que no sea obedecer a la izquierda, sea lo que sea, es ser facha.

No tienen otro discurso.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

En el improbable caso de que el TC finalmente eche para atrás la reforma golpista sociata, mañana Pedro Sánchez y su panda de luciferinos cesan al presidente por Real Decreto y el golpe se consumará.

No veo quien se opondría con éxito a esa maniobra golpista.

La UE no permitiría un alzamiento militar y al Rey no se le espera.

Mal asunto.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pero aprende a leer



Amigo no es comprensión son las putas letras estas tan pequeñas y yo que me estoy quedando ciego. Ya me parecía raro un ataque tan gratuito.


----------



## keler (19 Dic 2022)

Estos últimos cuatro años de gobierno se me ha hecho mucho más pesado que con el cejas y Felipe Gonzalez juntos. Cómo siga gobernando otros cuatro años más nos lleva a una guerra civil sin duda.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pero aprende a leer



Lo es lo es.


----------



## acmecito (19 Dic 2022)

Desde luego la piojada anda nerviosa de cojones.

Se les está viendo el cartón demasiado y lo saben


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Dic 2022)

Bien, el TC no se acojona y va a obligar al gobierno a dar un golpe de estado duro.

Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Agente Coulson (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Los ciudadanos eligen el parlamento y estos" eligen " a los jueces.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que cuando pierdes el parlamento te refunfuñes y te niegues a quitar jueces con el mandato caducado.



Hemos normalizado una situación que no es normal. Si queremos división de poderes el Legislativo no puede elegir a los jueces.

Los jueces deben elegirse mediante elecciones entre ellos. Por un sistema de cooptación. O, si acaso, mediante elecciones populares. O, si hace falta, por puro sorteo (entre quienes reunan las condiciones). Pero lo que nunca puede admitirse es que los políticos controlen a los jueces. Porque es como dejar que los ladrones elijan a los policías.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## NXT (19 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Podemos habla de golpe blando? El recurso al Tribunal Constitucional forma parte de nuestro ordenamiento jurídico. Pretender derogar una Ley Orgánica sin mayoría de tres cuartos en el Congreso de los Diputados es INCONSTITUCIONAL y el Tribunal Constitucional tiene la obligación de paralizar la votación.



Da igual, lo importante para ellos es mantener su narrativa. ¿Que están frenando tu intento de golpe de Estado? Uno reverse card.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (19 Dic 2022)

Yo propongo, si las próximas elecciones las gana la oposición (es decir, si Sánchez llega a convocar elecciones y no las amaña):

- Llenar el TC se afiliados de Vox
- Ilegalizar el PSOE
- Legalizar la cadena perpetua
- Encarcelar a todo el gobierno actual hasta que la palmen

Nutrición máxima.


----------



## Magufillo (19 Dic 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, el PP lo unico que hizo fue modificar el delito de malversación. Eso que tiene que ver con los estatutos de la constitucion?

Están mareando la perdiz. Felpudo va a tragar lo que sea porque esto viene de la ONU, es decir ,de sus jefes anlgosionistas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Dic 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Gilipollas progre. Deja de rebuznar ya.
> 
> Que los políticos corruptos lo cotrolen todo dice el hijo de la gran puta estalinista.



puedes taparte la cara con la mano y hacer ver que no ves nada, pero los dos vocales con el mandato caducado son los que le dieron el master a fracasado y la sisafuentes en la juan carlos 1, lo mejor es ver las cartas boca arriba mil veces.

es un poco rollo lobbies en america.


----------



## Magufillo (19 Dic 2022)

¿Pero que tanto rollo con la sedición si hicieron una pantomima de juicio por rebelión??


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## giorgio_furlan (19 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> ojala vaya ganas de matar liberales y franquijjjtaj tengo listas de users de este foro a por los que ire para llevarlos a paracuellos puajajajaa



Jajaaj con Exhenique tocando la trompeta! T


Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo propongo, si las próximas elecciones las gana la oposición (es decir, si Sánchez llega a convocar elecciones y no las amaña):
> 
> - Llenar el TC se afiliados de Vox
> - Ilegalizar el PSOE
> ...



cambiar ley electoral para que los votantes del barrio de salamanca de madrid tengan los mismos diputados que los terroristas e independentistas , seguro que les hace la misma gracia que a nosotros ahora, un voto vale
Igual en toda España en las generales, para lo otro ya tienen las locales


----------



## Magufillo (19 Dic 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es que hace la UE de perfil y no corta el grifo de fondos "resilientes" (pregunta ironica)



Pues ni que le costaste mucho dar el dinero. Lo fabrican ellos para endeudarnos. La derechona piensa que se castiga a Sanchez y a quienes se castiga es a las clases humildes y medias.


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

Ha merecido la pena sólo por ver a toda la basura cuneteable de este país rabiar


----------



## WasP (19 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Hemos normalizado una situación que no es normal. Si queremos división de poderes el Legislativo no puede elegir a los jueces.
> 
> Los jueces deben elegirse mediante elecciones entre ellos. Por un sistema de cooptación. O, si acaso, mediante elecciones populares. O, si hace falta, por puro sorteo (entre quienes reunan las condiciones). Pero lo que nunca puede admitirse es que los políticos controlen a los jueces. Porque es como dejar que los ladrones elijan a los policías.



Me hubiera gustado ver este mismo revuelo montado cuando Cosidó dijo sin ningún rubor ni escrúpulo eso de "controlaremos la Sala Segunda del Supremo desde atrás". Pero no, ni la décima parte. Ya entonces el rey iba desnudo en cuanto a la separación de poderes. En pelota picada vaya...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Dic 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Ha merecido la pena sólo por ver a toda la basura cuneteable de este país rabiar



@xicomalo estará rabiando ahora.


----------



## Chorche (19 Dic 2022)

La democracia es tener un voto más que el contrario y derogar todas sus leyes? Es eso?
Es poner a los tuyos el la justicia? Es eso?
Que podredumbre


----------



## Soy forero (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno, menos mal que lo han tumbado...pero vamos, que con esta panda el asalto a la justicia es un riesgo continuo


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

No canten victoria porque Ánder Gil está tentado de hacerse un Forcadell y pasarse al TC por el forro.


----------



## Magufillo (19 Dic 2022)

* A VER SI OS ENTRA CLARO A LOS DE MENTE OBTUSA PEPERA VOXERA QUE SI LA UE ESTO ,QUE SI LA UE AQUELLO .
¿DONDE ESTÁ PUIGDEMONT? ¿ADONDE SE FUE ANA GABRIEL? 

ESTE PROYECTO DE DESMONTAR ESPAÑA VIENE DE BRUSELAS Y A SU VEZ DE LA ONU. EUROPA VA A SER GOBERNADA POR REGIONES Y NO POR PAÍSES. 

LA DEUDA NO VA A PODER SOSTENERSE MAS ,A LAS NACIONES LAS IRÁN ABSORBIENDO A TRAVES DE FONDOS BUITRES. 
LAS NACIONES SERAN FAGOCITADAS POR ENTIDADES SUPRANACIONALES. 

ESTOY CASI SEGURO QUE EL 24, FELPUDO NO VA A APELAR A LA UNIDAD NACIONAL SINO A QUE SOMOS PARTE DE UN PROYECTO QUE SE LLAMA UNION EUROPEA Y BLA BLA BLA. *


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Bien, el TC no se acojona y va a obligar al gobierno a dar un golpe de estado duro.
> 
> Tiempos interesantes.



No, seguiran con la agenda folpista progresiva


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

La UE sólo tiene cojones con Orban.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Carta de Manuel Aragón a 'El País' por llamarle "tránsfuga ideológico"


Manuel Aragón recuerda a 'El País' que ejerció como magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional "con absoluta independencia de criterio".




okdiario.com


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Dic 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> La única vía es la militar ................................



¿Qué ejercito?​¿La de los panchitos/as del ejército Español?
¿El Ejercito que llevan destruyendo desde que Franco agonizaba?


----------



## Soy forero (19 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo propongo, si las próximas elecciones las gana la oposición (es decir, si Sánchez llega a convocar elecciones y no las amaña):
> 
> - Llenar el TC se afiliados de Vox
> - Ilegalizar el PSOE
> ...



Y ya de paso sacar la guillotina


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Y ya de paso sacar la guillotina



Nosotros somos más de garrote vil.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Bien, el TC no se acojona y va a obligar al gobierno a dar un golpe de estado duro.
> 
> Tiempos interesantes.



No.

Ha obligado al Sanchismo a respetar el procedimiento, si quiere cambiar una ley tiene que ir al parlamento a reformarla, no colar una enmienda en cualquier otra cosa para hacer las cosas de tapadillo.

Si quiere reformar la ley organica del cgpj tiene que iniciar un procedimiento para modificar esa ley. 

Pero el sanchismo no quería hacerlo para no tener que debatirlo, para no tener que citar a expertos, para no tener que leer el informe del consejo de estado, etc etc


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> sanchez debe hacer lo mismo y no convocar elecciones igual que hacen los jueces farloperos del pp, los llantos iban a ser epicos jajajajajajaj



HijodePuta:
¿Quieres repetir la historia?
¿No querrás que las volvamos a convocar otra vez?...... Ya sabes los resultados, o yá se te han olvidado?


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> No.
> 
> Ha obligado al Sanchismo a respetar el procedimiento, si quiere cambiar una ley tiene que ir al parlamento a reformarla, no colar una enmienda en cualquier otra cosa para hacer las cosas de tapadillo.
> 
> ...



Y todo eso lleva tiempo y no quieren que interfiera con las municipales.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y todo eso lleva tiempo y no quieren que interfiera con las municipales.




No es casualidad que lo propongan justo antes de navidad.

Ni siquiera la reforma del código penal por el delito de sedición la estan haciendo por el procedimiento normal, si no por uno acelerado.
Y luego meten enmiendas para cambiar la malversación, para cambiar el preambulo de la ley del solo si es si, para cambiar la ley organica del CGPJ y para nombrar a dos del TC que es otra ley organica.

De momento se van a joder, creo que tienen que volver a empezar desde cero con la reforma de la sedición y la malversación, ya en enero.
Y el resto lo mismo.

Y como son un poco subnormales, la reforma de la malversación, que se empezará a aplicar en febrero, dara resultados en marzo, para que Junqueras pueda presentarse, justo antes de las elecciones, pero tambien para que salgan sentencias rebajando penas a muchos corruptos, como este último mes a muchos violadores.


----------



## Dmtry (19 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> @xicomalo estará rabiando ahora.



Me lo imagino, aunque no lo sé con certeza porque hace muchísimo tiempo que tengo a ese retrasado mental en el ignore.


----------



## Orífero (19 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sino cual es la solución ?
> 
> Que unos jueces " fachas " elijan a otros jueces " fachas " para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????




No, que los elija Dios. La otra es que los elijan los borregos españistanos como tú.

¿Alguna otra mejor? Pues ésa, que los elijan los jueces. Claro, que los elijan los fachas, no. Tendrían que elegirlos los rojos. Facha, Franco, facha, Franco.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Dic 2022)

Me hace gracia porque se rasgan las vestiduras queriendo recusar a 2 miembros del TC, pero resulta que hoy me entero en una de las noticias de que no son 2 los miembros cuyo mandato ha caducado, sino 4!!! 2 conservadores y 2 'regresistas', pero sólo han intentado recusar a los 2 de Rajoy. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿No deben intervenir ninguno de los que tienen mandato caducado? Podría ser lo justo, pero los 4, no sólo los 2 que interesan. Lo que pasa es que entonces no daría el quorum, y a saber a partir de ahí cómo podríamos acabar.

Aquí el que ha demostrado que es incapaz de llegar a un acuerdo es Sánchez, que ni con Casado ni con Feijoo lo ha hecho, aunque dijo que con Feijoo lo tenía ya hecho. Y todavía nos quieren vender que la culpa es de los otros, cuando son ellos los que intentan modificar leyes por la puerta de atrás. ¿Nos jugamos algo a que no van a Europa y se dedican simplemente a enmierdar en los medios?

Porque si esto llega a Europa los mandan a la mierda en cuanto vean la jugada...


----------



## Orífero (19 Dic 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> esto plantea el mismo dilema si fueran elegidos por sorteo, si todos los que se presentan son fachas!
> 
> en el fondo es mejor que los politicos lo controlen todo y tu puedas controlar tus politicos a traves de los votos.
> 
> si veis que no os poneis de acuerdo, que sea europa quien decida!



Yo no quiero que los políticos lo controlen todo, y los subnormales controlen a los políticos. No quiero que el 90% de Gañanistán se ponga de acuerdo en que hay que cortar el cuello al 10% restante porque se lo ha dicho un político. Y claro, como es democrático...
Para mí es prioritario el estado de derecho.



iases dijo:


> O los jueces siguiendo órdenes quieren pasar por encima de las decisiones de los ciudadanos...... Según como se mire



Que os den por culo a los ciudadanos subnormales. Ya habéis demostrado sobradamente lo lerdos que sois. Me suda la polla la mayoría. Tengo derecho a proteger mi vida.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2022)

La reforma de la ley del CGPJ ya la plantearon hace un año, y la UE le dijo que no y se achantaron, por eso ahora querian colarla a escondidas en un reforma de otra ley (el código penal).









Las razones de Europa contra la reforma del poder judicial: debilita a todos los jueces


Las leyes similares a la propuesta española debilitan la independencia y "contribuyen a un debilitamiento de la independencia del poder judicial en su conjunto"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Dic 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Ahora están rabiando en la secta



Estoy viendo el ToroTV, estan sacando que gomez de Celis, el mamporrero de la Batética está bajo sospecha de corrupcion.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Dic 2022)

Jueces corruptos los mismos que juzgaron los delitos del process por eso la justicia y Espanya son escoria


----------



## Alf_ET (19 Dic 2022)

¿Y Sánchez no va a la cárcel por saltarse la Constitución otra vez?


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Dic 2022)

FELÓN A PRISIÓN.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Batet se la envaina, por ahora.








La presidenta del Congreso acata la decisión del TC que frena la reforma exprés de la Justicia


La presidenta del Congreso de los Diputados, Meritxell Batet, ha anunciado que la cámara baja acatará la decisión tomada por el Tribunal Constitucional,




theobjective.com


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Jueces corruptos los mismos que juzgaron los delitos del process por eso la justicia y Espanya son escoria



Tú sí que eres basura.


----------



## Netón (19 Dic 2022)

Joder, pues este plan no le gusta a la izMierda de ladrones. Ellos querían poder robar sin por eso tener que ir a la cárcel. Robar para el partido, para perpetuarse en el poder e ir enriqueciéndose personalmente pero poco a poco, sin que se notase mucho, ir también colocando a sus mugrientas familias progres en chiringuitos inventados y demás.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)

El segundo regalo judicial de Sánchez ya está acordado: permitir CGPJ diferenciados para catalanes y vascos


Los equipos de Sánchez necesitan la autorización de un TC controlado para que acepte algo que fue prohibido por la sentencia del Estatuto catalán.




www.libertaddigital.com





Para eso querían asaltar el TC con nocturnidad y alevosía. Banda de hijos de perra.


----------



## Terminus (19 Dic 2022)

*Sánchez HIJO DE PUTA*


----------



## Feriri88 (19 Dic 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> *Sánchez HIJO DE PUTA*




Y yerno de putero


----------



## Tails (19 Dic 2022)

Gallardón: la elección directa del CGPJ por el Parlamento 'despolitizará la Justicia'


Gallardón: la elección directa del CGPJ por el Parlamento despolitizará la Justicia Los jueces no tendrán intervención alguna en la elección de su órgano de gobierno. Será muy bien recibida, dice.




www.elmundo.es





*JUSTICIA *| Consensuada con el PSOE

*Gallardón: la elección directa del CGPJ por el Parlamento 'despolitizará la Justicia*

Ruiz-Gallardón sostuvo que la politización no es sólo la interferencia de los partidos políticos sino que también se produce *"cuando otros órganos, como las asociaciones [judiciales], sustituye a los partidos"*.

En rueda de prensa tras el Consejo de Ministros, explicó que uno de los factores que ha llevado al Gobierno a plantear este cambio en el sistema de elección del CGPJ es la constatación de que los nombramientos de *los cargos de la Judicatura "se desvían de forma abrumadora hacia el 50% de la carrera que pertenece a alguna asociación"*.

El titular de Justicia se mostró convencido de que esta reforma *"va a ser muy bien recibida en la carrera judicial"* y dijo que "no podemos confundir la carrera con las asociaciones".

Señaló también que el Gobierno pretende* dar "estabilidad" al órgano de gobierno de los jueces* y para ello quiere alcanzar un consenso con el PSOE, por lo que ya ha introducido muchas planteamientos de los socialistas en el anteproyecto de ley aprobado esta mañana por el Consejo de Ministros.

El texto será enviado ahora a informe del CGPJ y del Consejo Fiscal. El ministro garantizó que las asociaciones judiciales "van a ser oídas".

*'Pretende subordinar el Poder Judicial al Poder Ejecutivo'*
Las *asociaciones profesionales de jueces y magistrados* han expresado, en declaraciones a Efe, su rechazo absoluto. La Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura considera que el anteproyecto es un* "ataque gravísimo" a la independencia judicial *y vaticina que el Poder Judicial acabará convirtiéndose "en una Dirección General".

La asociación Jueces para la Democracia (JpD) opina que *"pretende subordinar el Poder Judicial al Poder Ejecutivo"* e intenta "limitar la división de poderes", por lo que será perjudicial para la independencia judicial.

*UPyD: 'Consolida la politización de la Justicia'*
Al margen del PP y el PSOE -que han negociado esta cuestión-, otras fuerzas políticas del Congreso han expresado su rechazo. *UPyD considera una "chapuza" la reforma* y ha incidido en que *"consolida" la "politización" de los órganos de justicia*.

En declaraciones a Europa Press, la líder de UPyD, Rosa Díez, ha reconocido que el anteproyecto le ha "defraudado" profundamente porque "no cambia nada". "En lo que es más importante del CGPJ, que es la modificación del sistema para que haya una separación de poderes auténtica y se camine hacia la despolitización, no ha dado ningún paso, sólo ha hecho pequeñas reformas", ha indicado.

El ministro se está negando "a sí mismo", ha dicho Díez, puesto que cuando tomó posesión de su cargo y en su primer discurso en el Congreso prometió lo contrario de lo que ha hecho. "Para este viaje no hacían falta tantas alforjas. Es una pena", ha resumido la portavoz de la formación magenta.

El portavoz de Justicia del *PNV *en el Congreso, Emilio Olabarria, ve "sospechoso" que Gallardón esté decidido a "diluir" y "debilite" las competencias del CGPJ en plena ola de movilizaciones del mundo judicial, informa Europa Press.

Olabarria ha tachado de "sorprendente" el anteproyecto y ha censurado que la propuesta de Gallardón vaya en una dirección "diametralmente opuesta" al fortalecimiento de las competencias del órgano de gobierno de los jueces.

El *PSOE*, que siempre se ha mostrado dispuesto a una elección de los vocales desde el Parlamento, ha valorado positivamente el plan de Gallardón a través de un comunicado.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Tails (19 Dic 2022)

De cuando el PP reformó a su conveniencia el Poder Judicial y el PSOE lo llevó al Constitucional


19 de noviembre de 2013. Esa fue la última vez que Gobierno y oposición se pusieron de acuerdo para renovar el poder judicial. Al frente del Ejecuti




www.google.com






Ante el temor de un bloqueo como el que ellos mismos promovieron entre noviembre de 2006 y septiembre de 2008 con *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero* en la Moncloa, el Gobierno de *Rajoy impuso su mayoría absoluta para aprobar en solitario una reforma exprés del Poder judicial* a su medida.


Con los únicos votos del PP, en 2013 Gallardón sacó adelante una reforma que permitía al Gobierno renovar en solitario a la mitad del Poder Judicial sin contar para nada con El PSOE


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

No tardarán en salir los dóberman a darle la vuelta a la tortilla


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

Bueno cuando los fachas de mierda tengan los jueces a su gusto se podrá renovar es de risa lo mafiosos que son


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Lo de siempre de la progresia..... Mucho hablar de democracia pero por la espalda siempre intentando cargársela.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Primeras imágenes de las reacciones a la decisión del TC


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bueno cuando los fachas de mierda tengan los jueces a su gusto se podrá renovar es de risa lo mafiosos que son



Mafiosos son los que indultan a los golpistas, perdonan a los corruptos de su partido y pactan con etarras.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Primeras imágenes de las reacciones a la decisión del TC


----------



## Zawer74 (20 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Todos sabemos que no hay separación de poderes ni la habrá . La cosa es que el PSOE quiere seguir como se ha hecho siempre con cierta alternancia y el ppvox quiere que siempre sean jueces " fachas" los que dirijan esos tribunales.



A ver. 
Sin decir la palabra fachas…¿nos podrías decir porque Pedro Sánchez desde que lleva en el poder NO HA CONVOCADO AL PLENO DEL CONGRESO PARA elegir al los miembros del TC?


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

Y los jueces conservadores que asco votandose a si mismos


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Y los jueces conservadores que asco votandose a si mismos



Y los jueces progres que hacen?listillo


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y los jueces progres que hacen?listillo



No estaban recusados los conservadores si es de juzgado de guardia ,es de chiste


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (20 Dic 2022)

Menuda histérica el Bolaños, dice que el gobierno comprende y comparte su preocupación: ¿qué preocupación? ¿la de Rufián? ¿la de Otegui? ¿la de Sánchez?, ¡qué se vaya a tomarle el pelo a su puta madre¡.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Parece que al final se ha hecho justicia. A ver si se enteran los sanchistas que lo que ha juzgado el tribunal no es el contenido de la reforma del poder judicial, sino el procedimiento. 

No se puede modificar una ley orgánica con una enmienda de tapadillo incluida a última hora en la reforma del código penal, privando al Parlamento del debate correspondiente.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## AssGaper (20 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.
> 
> Donde esta la noticia ????????????



Mientrsa tu ves siglas, yo veo hechos: Según tu, los del PSOE votan lo que diga el PSOE y el PSOE quiere a Griñan, el de los ERES de cientos demillones de € del dinero de los PARADOS, en la puta calle y a los indepes que malversaron fondos tambien. Y que encima de sediciosos, se vean rebajadas las penas.

Al final quiero que os moráis , de accidente o por la vacuna, me suda la polla, porque sois una puta amenaza para el progreso -y que no pasa por ser progresista royito PSOE- y estabilidad de este país, porque solo véis color politico en las buenas decisiones y no el fondo.

Al igual que dio un aplauso a Podemos por ser los unicos que denunciaron en su dia que la puta inteligencia marroquie estan hasta el tuetano metida hasta dentro sobornando a Paramentarios Europeos y el PP y PSOE votaron en contra en Bruselas para dar explicaciones.



'Marruecosgate' en Bruselas: cuando un servicio secreto envalentonado controla tu política exterior


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Parece que al final se ha hecho justicia. A ver si se enteran los sanchistas que lo que ha juzgado el tribunal no es el contenido de la reforma del poder judicial, sino el procedimiento.
> 
> No se puede modificar una ley orgánica con una enmienda de tapadillo incluida a última hora en la reforma del código penal, privando al Parlamento del debate correspondiente.



Han montado el relato y no se bajan del burro.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Podemos dice que ahora toca desobedecer al Constitucional. El mismo procedimiento de los golpistas catalanes. 

Tenemos un Gobierno del Tercer Mundo.


----------



## Terminus (20 Dic 2022)

El Bolaños este es un marica peligroso


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora supongo que se verán esas terribles consecuencias con las que amenazaba el PSOE si el Constitucional no tragaba con sus cacicadas.


----------



## Terminus (20 Dic 2022)

@xicomalo


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora supongo que se verán esas terribles consecuencias con las que amenazaba el PSOE si el Constitucional no tragaba con sus cacicadas.



Lo que les gustaría es sacarlos de sus casas y pegarles un tiro en la nuca.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## skan (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Apretrujillos (20 Dic 2022)

No hay cosa que desee que 4 años más de Sanchijuelo. España se lo merece.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Arouetvoltaire (20 Dic 2022)

A joderse, acatar y obedecer.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​










El sanchsmo traerá la desgracia a España


Pedro Sánchez sigue la senda de Largo Caballero, que terminó provocando la Guerra Civil de 1936. La España que han construido los sanchitas, de nuevo gobernada por una especie de Frente Popular que reúne a socialistas, comunistas y partidos que odian la unidad, la nación y las leyes vigentes, es...




www.votoenblanco.com


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Dic 2022)

Entre ellos se lo guisan y se lo comen. Que forma de entretener al prueblo con las idas y venidas politicas. 
Luego decían de Tejero, y que había que tener miedo de los altos cargos militares. Los tenían que quitar de enmedio porque eran un peligro para la "democracia". No hay más que ver como se las gastan los políticos para saber el por qué de las cosas que ocurrieron y que ocurren.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Eres un troll.

Y punto.




Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (20 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Hemos normalizado una situación que no es normal. Si queremos división de poderes el Legislativo no puede elegir a los jueces.
> 
> Los jueces deben elegirse mediante elecciones entre ellos. Por un sistema de cooptación. O, si acaso, mediante elecciones populares. O, si hace falta, por puro sorteo (entre quienes reunan las condiciones). Pero lo que nunca puede admitirse es que los políticos controlen a los jueces. Porque es como dejar que los ladrones elijan a los policías.



Los jueces deben elegirse mediante elecciones entre ellos. 
Un grupo organizado puede hacerse con el poder aupándose entre ellos.

Por un sistema de cooptación. 
En mi mente, cuando hay corporativismo, cooptación se lee como nepotismo (grupal, no familiar).
Permite que un grupo se haga con el poder.
Descartado.

¿Esto eran dos opciones o sólo una?
Si son dos, ¿qué distinción le das?

O, si acaso, mediante elecciones populares. 
Sí claro.
Como en el caso de la manada, todas las enloquecidas votando mientras van botando y cantando eslóganes que no alcanzan a comprender.
Descartado.

O, si hace falta, por puro sorteo (entre quienes reunan las condiciones).
Correcto.
Pero que no sea renovación íntegra.
Sino de un miembro por año.
NUNCA ha de haber un grupo estable.
NUNCA.


----------



## juster (20 Dic 2022)

DESGARRO ANAL NARCOCOMUNISTA ...


----------



## medion_no (20 Dic 2022)

Frank will return.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Eres un troll.
> 
> Y punto.
> 
> ...



No, es el prototipo de votante zurdo.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Y digo yo, si ésto es tan grave por qué no desobedecen, eh??? Ah, vale, que no se quieren ver como la Forcadell y demás nazis!!!


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

A las 11 comparece el Fraudillo. Cojan gafas, mascarillas y bata porque los espumarajos biliosos saltarán la pantalla.


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Los jueces deben elegirse mediante elecciones entre ellos.
> Un grupo organizado puede hacerse con el poder aupándose entre ellos.
> 
> Por un sistema de cooptación.
> ...



Planteaba tres vías:

1) Que los jueces elijan a sus propios órganos de gobierno y a los integrantes de los más altos tribunales. Que un grupo puede tratar de perpetuarse? Pues como en todo. Pero son muchos los jueces de España y habría muchos votos que comprar. Además el voto entiendo que deberia ser secreto, como en cualquier elección. A este sistema me he referido como un sistema de cooptación.

2) Elecciones populares. Es viable puesto que es lo que vienen haciendo en USA. Nos protegería de las injerencias de los políticos en la justicia, aunque tendríamos otros problemas: jueces populistas proponiendo medidas más severas para ganar elecciones.

3) Sorteo entre candidatos que reunan las condiciones preestablecidas. Aquí la clave sería establecer las condiciones adecuadas. Si todos los candidatos son buenos el sorteo no puede designar a uno malo. Entiendo que habría que exigir años de experiencia y méritos acreditados.

Mi opción favorita es la primera. Que los jueces designen a sus propios gobernantes. Ya que son ellos los más capacitados para elegir a los más aptos.


----------



## Tails (20 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> A joderse, acatar y obedecer.



A qatar


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

El golpista sale a las 11 a ver que nos cuenta el retrasado mental.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El golpista sale a las 11 a ver que nos cuenta el retrasado mental.



Pues que todo es culpa de la derecha y la ultraderecha.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Qué se preparen, porque toda la ira del Fraudillo y sus socios va a caer sobre los valientes que han osado frenarlo.


----------



## ueee3 (20 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Planteaba tres vías:
> 
> 1) Que los jueces elijan a sus propios órganos de gobierno y a los integrantes de los más altos tribunales. Que un grupo puede tratar de perpetuarse? Pues como en todo. Pero son muchos los jueces de España y habría muchos votos que comprar. Además el voto entiendo que deberia ser secreto, como en cualquier elección. A este sistema me he referido como un sistema de cooptación.
> 
> ...



¿Habláis del CGPJ o del T.C.? Para el primero, los jueces, para el segundo, la gente, o por sorteo entre los jueces.

Aunque mejor aún empezar de cero con una nueva y verdadera Constitución.


----------



## Tails (20 Dic 2022)

Y no será todo una táctica de Antonio para decirle a sus socios que el lo ha intentado pero no ha podido ser?

Así de paso moviliza la izquierda que pueda estar apática para tener más votos recordemos 

Ante el temor de un bloqueo como el que ellos mismos promovieron entre noviembre de 2006 y septiembre de 2008 con *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero* en la Moncloa, el Gobierno de *Rajoy impuso su mayoría absoluta para aprobar en solitario una reforma exprés del Poder judicial* a su medida.

Con los únicos votos del PP, en 2013 Gallardón sacó adelante una reforma que permitía al Gobierno renovar en solitario a la mitad del Poder Judicial sin contar para nada con El PSOE)

*El mandato del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) había expirado dos meses atrás*

En julio de 2013 se modificó la composición, el nombramiento y las funciones del Consejo del Poder Judicial. Hasta entonces Congreso y Senado elegían por una mayoría de tres quintos los vocales del CGPJ. Diez por cada cámara. Con la reforma del ministro de Justicia, *Alberto Ruiz Gallardón*, bastaba con que el Ejecutivo obtuviera esa mayoría reforzada en una de las dos cámaras, y el PP la tenía en el Senado pero no en el Congreso, para que al menos se renovara la mitad del poder judicial.











De cuando el PP reformó a su conveniencia el Poder Judicial y el PSOE lo llevó al Constitucional


19 de noviembre de 2013. Esa fue la última vez que Gobierno y oposición se pusieron de acuerdo para renovar el poder judicial. Al frente del Ejecuti




www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (20 Dic 2022)

El golpista se ha rajado es una maricona


----------



## gold digger (20 Dic 2022)

Y mientras...






Corrupción - La Audiencia Nacional archiva la investigación del cohecho en la causa de la caja B del PP


Avric jrande esa bocaza, que va un buen truño ¡BIBA LA JUDICATURA, NO AL JOLPE DE HESTADO DE PERRO CHANCHEZ!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué se preparen, porque toda la ira del Fraudillo y sus socioa va a caer sobre los valientes que han osado frenarlo.



Este tío es un sinvergüenza. Acusa a la oposición de intentar hacer lo que él mismo ha intentado. No hay mayor defensa que el ataque. 

Menos mal que se le ve el plumero y gracias a Dios tenemos una Constitución que nos protege de autócratas como este individuo.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Pedro Sánchez acatará al Constitucional pero insinúa que reformará el CGPJ


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha fijado por primera vez su opinión respecto a la resolución del Tribunal Constitucional.




okdiario.com





Está bien que estos golpistas señalen la "insólita decisión" porque insólito es que desde el gobierno se amenace a los jueces e insólito es que intenten perpetrar un asalto a la justicia a través de una puta enmienda.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

El plan B de Sánchez: aprobar una Ley de forma urgente para lograr el asalto al TC en enero


El Gobierno está en un tiovivo de emociones a la espera de la decisión que adopte el TC




theobjective.com





Ya se han puesto en marcha.



> En principio, *el plan sería repetir el patrón de la reforma del Código Penal y que sean PSOE y Podemos los que utilicen su cupo parlamentario* para presentar una nueva iniciativa en el registro del Congreso de los Diputados, lograr que esta se tramite por la vía de urgencia y que, apurando los plazos, *en un máximo de tres semanas se pudiera aprobar *en un pleno extraordinario del Congreso. Sin embargo, no se descarta que sea por la vía de un proyecto de Ley -la iniciativa del Ejecutivo-, que requiere de la solicitud de los informes preceptivos de los órganos consultivos (CGPJ, Consejo de Estado y Consejo Fiscal).
> 
> El motivo de que se baraje también esta fórmula radica en *la posibilidad que ofrece de tramitarlo por lectura única. Un procedimiento abreviado de tramitación parlamentaria* que permite, con base en el artículo 150 del reglamento del Congreso, aprobar una ley orgánica en un único debate ante el Pleno, prescindiendo del trámite ordinario que obliga a su paso previo por ponencia y comisión. Una fórmula que decide el propio Pleno del Congreso por mayoría simple, previa decisión de la Mesa y la Junta de Portavoces, en la que PSOE y Podemos tienen mayoría. Es un trámite relevante porque, según fuentes parlamentarias y académicas, el Gobierno sí estaría eximido de solicitar el criterio de los órganos consultivos en caso de optar por esta vía.


----------



## ppd (20 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> O sea que los señores puestos a dedo por el PP han votado lo que les dice el PP que voten.
> 
> Donde esta la noticia ????????????



Y que han votado los señores puestos a dedo por el PSOE?


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Y que han votado los señores puestos a dedo por el PSOE?



Y dos de ellos con el mandato también caducado, que no se nos olvide.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez acatará al Constitucional pero insinúa que reformará el CGPJ
> 
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha fijado por primera vez su opinión respecto a la resolución del Tribunal Constitucional.
> ...



Lo de tomar las "medidas necesarias", es una amenaza?


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de tomar las "medidas necesarias", es una amenaza?



Pues claro, no te olvides de que los asesinos de Francisco Tomás y Valiente son ahora sus colegas.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

A ver si de ésta logramos que los políticos saquen sus manos de la justicia. Es un contrasentido


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de tomar las "medidas necesarias", es una amenaza?



Obviamente que lo es. Menudo bastardo es el Perro.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Obviamente que lo es. Menudo bastardo es el Perro.



El hecho de que el TC haya detenido (de momento) la mamonada de Sanchez y compañía me parece muy bien.

Pero lo que fue un palo tremendo al Gobierno y también a casi toda la oposición (sin ninguna consecuencia) fue la sentencia que declaró inconstitucionales los estados de alarma.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2022)

Por una vez el PP le ha echado huevos. Anonadado me hallo.


----------



## ppd (20 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sino cual es la solución ?
> 
> Que unos jueces " fachas " elijan a otros jueces " fachas " para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????


----------



## Cga (20 Dic 2022)

Alucino que nadie, ni la prensa, ni la oposición, mencionen que uno de los motivos del TC es que la enmiendas entran en el bloque constitucional. Osea, no sólo es un Fraude al congreso por meter cambios en leyes orgánicas como enmiendas de otro proyecto que no tiene nada que ver, sino que esas enmiendas modifican lo que viene recogido en la Constitución, por sus santos huevos


----------



## iases (20 Dic 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Y que han votado los señores puestos a dedo por el PSOE?



Pues eso


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué se preparen, porque toda la ira del Fraudillo y sus socios va a caer sobre los valientes que han osado frenarlo.



Su táctica es la de siempre: acusar a la oposición de lo que es acusado. Siempre hay un puñado de tontos que le creen.


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

¿En que artículo de la Constitución pone que el TC puede prohibir votar la reforma para su renovación al Senado?


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿En que artículo de la Constitución pone que el TC puede prohibir votar la reforma para su renovación al Senado?



El TC no ha dicho eso, ha dicho que dos Leyes Orgánicas no se pueden modificar mediante una enmienda metida a escondidas en la reforma de la malversación y todo por la vía de urgencia, saltándose el debate parlamentario y los preceptivos informes jurídicos.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

El gobierno se rasga las vestiduras cuando es parte importante del problema que juzga. En mi opinión, el ansia de poder de Sánchez es el origen de todos los desajustes actuales.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer el PSOE es convocar elecciones y para ver si tiene el respaldo de la ciudadanía para perpetrar todas las tropelías que está cometiendo.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Por una vez el PP le ha echado huevos. Anonadado me hallo.



¿Qué huevos?. Si ha hecho lo que siempre funcionariamente hace, un recurso al TC. Y ahí se queda. Si la sentencia hubiera sido la contraria, la habría aceptado y contemplado sumisamente la aniquilación de España por la PSOE.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Y lo dicen los coleguitas de lo asesinos.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué huevos?. Si ha hecho lo que siempre funcionariamente hace, un recurso al TC. Y ahí se queda. Si la sentencia hubiera sido la contraria, la habría aceptado y contemplado sumisamente la aniquilación de España por la PSOE.



Lo que siempre hace es bajarse los pantalones, no ha querido pactar el reparto del prostitucional y se ha opuesto al cambio de ley. Que algunos quereis que monten barricadas en las calles. Que harto estoy de los fanáticos de la espiral de pureza.

"Buaaaa, buaaaaa, nadie es lo bastante buenooooo" "Buaaaa, buaaaa"

Gente mas derrotista y tóxica.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Podemos dice que ahora toca desobedecer al Constitucional. El mismo procedimiento de los golpistas catalanes. 

Tenemos un Gobierno del Tercer Mundo.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Bruselas respalda la decisión del TC. Bruselas también es facha.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿En que artículo de la Constitución pone que el TC puede prohibir votar la reforma para su renovación al Senado?



art. 161.1.b

Y el art. 159:


1. El Tribunal Constitucional se compone de 12 miembros nombrados por el Rey; de ellos, cuatro a propuesta del Congreso *por mayoría de tres quintos de sus miembros; cuatro a propuesta del Senado, con idéntica mayoría*; dos a propuesta del Gobierno, y *dos a propuesta del Consejo General del Poder Judicial*.
2. Los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional deberán ser nombrados entre Magistrados y Fiscales, Profesores de Universidad, funcionarios públicos y Abogados, todos ellos juristas de reconocida competencia con más de quince años de ejercicio profesional.
3. Los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional serán designados por un período de nueve años y se renovarán por terceras partes cada tres.
4. La condición de miembro del Tribunal Constitucional es incompatible: con todo mandato representativo; con los cargos políticos o administrativos; con el desempeño de funciones directivas en un partido político o en un sindicato y con el empleo al servicio de los mismos; con el ejercicio de las carreras judicial y fiscal, y con cualquier actividad profesional o mercantil.
En lo demás los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional tendrán las incompatibilidades propias de los miembros del poder judicial.
5. Los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional serán independientes e inamovibles en el ejercicio de su mandato.

esto quiere decir, que no pueden modificar la ley organica del TC en el sentido de que se pasa en las Cortes de elegir a 8 magistrados , de una mayoria de 3 quintos, a una mayoria absoluta. Y los dos a propuesta del CGPJ se requiere de una mayoria de 3-5 de los vocales de CGPJ, porque esos mismos vocales son elegidos por 3-5 de las cortes, ver art. 122 de la CE.

Por tanto la modificacion dela ley OPJ y de la ley OTC en este sentido para cambiar las mayorias cualificadas que dicta la CE por mayorias absolutas ilegales, es fraude de ley y modificacion encubierta de la CE.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Dic 2022)

Y todos estan sometidos a la CE, incluido el pueblo español y su supuesta soberania nacional.


----------



## ISTVRGI (20 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por el resultado pero cómo se renovarán? 
Quiero decir: no van a conseguir esa mayoría ni ahora, ni quien salga en la próxima legislatura seguramente. Tendrán que cambiar la forma de elección para que los elijan los jueces o alguna cosa así ¿no? Y seguro que ni para eso hay consenso.


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> art. 161.1.b
> 
> Y el art. 159:
> 
> ...




Si se necesitan 210 diputados, no veo posibilidad de renovación, ni ahora ni a medio plazo (por ejemplo, dando por válidos los resultados de las encuestas electorales)
Y lo de los recusados votándose a si mismos es de traca, por mucho que lo justifiquen legalmente. No se aplicó ese criterio cuando fue la recusación de Pérez Tremp.
Y organismos cuyos miembros tienen los mandatos caducados tampoco es que sean muy legítimos...
La verdad es que esto parece un callejón sin salida.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Si se necesitan 210 diputados, no veo posibilidad de renovación, ni ahora ni a medio plazo (por ejemplo, dando por válidos los resultados de las encuestas electorales)
> Y lo de los recusados votándose a si mismos es de traca, por mucho que lo justifiquen legalmente. No se aplicó ese criterio cuando fue la recusación de Pérez Tremp.
> Y organismos cuyos miembros tienen los mandatos caducados tampoco es que sean muy legítimos...
> La verdad es que esto parece un callejón sin salida.



Es que no puede ser, que los magistrados propuestos por el psoe sean exaltos cargos del psoe y los propuestos por el pp sean exaltos cargos del pp. No hay independencia judicial ni imparcialidad. No deberian haber magistrados conservadores ni izquierdistas, porque la constitucion dicta lo que dicta y punto pelota, y si una ley es contraria a la CE, se anula, guste o no a un sector ideologico de las Cortes.

Esto es gravisimo y yo solo veo una solucion, que todos los magistrados del CGPJ y del TC sean elegidos por el Rey, de una terna de nombres propuesta por todos los jueces y fiscales. Sin intervencion del poder ejecutivo y legislativo.
La CE tiene que ser reformada urgentemente en ese sentido y en otros muchos.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Dic 2022)

Y que todas las leyes pasen por el filtro del TC antes de ser sancionadas por el Rey, a peticion de 35 diputados, el 10% del Congreso.
Y que las leyes organicas deben de ser aprobadas , finalmente en referendum nacional, las cortes y el gobierno no pueden tener un cheque en blanco por recibir un voto cada 4 años, o bien que si la ley aprobada no ha sido propuesta por el programa electoral del Gobierno, esta tenga que someterse a referendum de la nacion.


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Dic 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> No hay independencia judicial



Ciertamente, y todo ese bla, bla,bla de la separación de poderes es mentira cochina.
Y en todo caso, habría que añadir casi como condición _sine qua non_ para hacer parte de esa terna no haber ocupado puestos de responsabilidad política. Quien quiera ser juez y político al mismo tiempo, que sepa que no puede optar en el futuro a esos puestos.
O que hayan tenido que pasar 15 años desde que fue alto cargo...algo así.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Duelo de "genios"


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

Bruselas respalda al Constitucional: "Las reformas de calado requieren que se consulte a todas las partes implicadas"



BigJoe dijo:


> 14:4020/12/2022
> *BRUSELAS RESPALDA AL CONSTITUCIONAL. *La Comisión Europea ha pedido a "todas las autoridades y partes nacionales" que actúen "acorde a las reglas y procedimientos" nacionales en esta situación. Fuentes comunitarias han recordado que los estándares europeos para las reformas judiciales de calado requieren que se consulte previamente a todas las partes implicadas, como a los órganos de jueces, a los fiscales o incluso a la Comisión de Venecia del Consejo de Europa en ciertos casos, antes de presentarse a la tramitación. La Comisión Europea ya ha recriminado a otros países en el pasado que hayan acelerado ciertos procesos de reformas importantes sin consultar a las partes, como ha sucedido ya en Rumanía o Polonia, y apunta al Tribunal Constitucional como el espacio adecuado para dirimir las dudas que pueda causar la tramitación de una reforma como la española.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acmecito (20 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Bruselas respalda al Constitucional: "Las reformas de calado requieren que se consulte a todas las partes implicadas"



Sería positivo que de vez en cuando aportes algo a los debates aparte de spamear todos los hilos con tuits pegados. ¿No ves que sólo ensucias los hilos y resultas un poco plasta?


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (20 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Planteaba tres vías:
> 
> 1) Que los jueces elijan a sus propios órganos de gobierno y a los integrantes de los más altos tribunales. Que un grupo puede tratar de perpetuarse? Pues como en todo. Pero son muchos los jueces de España y habría muchos votos que comprar. Además el voto entiendo que deberia ser secreto, como en cualquier elección. A este sistema me he referido como un sistema de cooptación.
> 
> ...



1) Que los jueces elijan a sus propios órganos de gobierno y a los integrantes de los más altos tribunales. Que un grupo puede tratar de perpetuarse? Pues como en todo. Pero son muchos los jueces de España y habría muchos votos que comprar. Además el voto entiendo que deberia ser secreto, como en cualquier elección. A este sistema me he referido como un sistema de cooptación.
Una cosa es un sistema de elección (los jueces votan entre los candidatos).
Y la otra es un sistema de cooptación: LOS JUECES DESIGNAN A LOS CANDIDATOS.
Parece lo mismo, peor no lo es.
Propones un sistema completamente autocrático, donde un poder del Estado está fuera de control de los Ciudadanos.


2) Elecciones populares. Es viable puesto que es lo que vienen haciendo en USA. Nos protegería de las injerencias de los políticos en la justicia, aunque tendríamos otros problemas: jueces populistas proponiendo medidas más severas para ganar elecciones.
Tu confundes "viable técnicamente" con "resultados viables".
Lástima no instaurar esto y que una feminazi feminista mujer te haga cortar los cojones por haberla "violado" gracias a las "sentencias jueces populares".
Si es que más imbéciles profundos no podéis ser.

Y antes de que me digás que "nadie me va a cortar los cojones", decirte que las feministas llevan años proponiendo "CASTRACIÓN QUÍMICA", que es LO MISMO.


3) Sorteo entre candidatos que reunan las condiciones preestablecidas. Aquí la clave sería establecer las condiciones adecuadas. Si todos los candidatos son buenos el sorteo no puede designar a uno malo. Entiendo que habría que exigir años de experiencia y méritos acreditados.
Tienes una diarrea mental típica de tontonnial.
El truco del sorteo no es que se designe uno bueno o uno malo.
Es evitar que grupos de poder SECUESTREN un poder del Estado, tal y como ha ocurrido con el Gobierno y los malditos traidores del PSOE y PodemasMemas

Mi opción favorita es la primera. Que los jueces designen a sus propios gobernantes. Ya que son ellos los más capacitados para elegir a los más aptos.
Sí eso, en el país de los dictadores, permite que un poder fundamental sea autocrático.

Así, un grupo "comunista" (colectivista) de los de "el bien común" USURPARÁ el poder judicial, y dirá que es legal y constitucional inyectarte lo que ellos decidan "por el bien común".
O que es legal y constitucional castrar a hombres "por el bien común".


----------



## Perrosachez (20 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Constitucional admite a trámite el recurso del PP y estudia aplicar medidas cautelarísimas
> 
> 
> El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) ha admitido a trámite este lunes el recurso del Partido Popular para tumbar las reformas del Gobierno para modificar las leyes
> ...



Se ha echo justicia. Hay esperanza contra El Dictador


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

No se puede ser mas cínico. Sanchez ha echo de la mentira la base sobre la que se desarrollan todos sus argumentos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Dic 2022)

Creo que los medios socialcomunistas cercanos a los golpistas catalanes y a BilduETA están que trinan contra el TC y contra todo ... jojojojojoojj ... menudas bilis arrastra el sindicato del crimen de la izmierda española


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pepeleches (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Siento auténtica vergüenza cuando leo el resultado de una votación sobre un asunto jurídico en la que los magistrados se posicionan por afinidad ideológica.
> 
> Esto no ocurre en un Estado de Derecho serio.



Yo siento vergüenza simplemente por el hecho de que haya jueces conservadores y progresistas. En la resolución de un juez no debería tener cabida alguna su tendencia política, lo contrario es (precisamente...) renunciar a principal misión que es impartir justicia. 

De hecho, en este caso, me da una vergüenza infinita que 5 personas hayan votado en bloque que no, cuando lo que quería hacer el PSOE es un hecho absolutamente anticonstitucional. 

Y al revés también, que en otros casos los conservadores se opongan o voten a favor en bloque (si no tienen razón) es vergonzoso. Lo normal sería unanimidad absoluta, quizá algún voto discrepante. No son cuestiones tan técnicamente complejas para que haya esa disparidad de criterios, y menos aún que coincidan con su ideología. 

Simplemente, los jueces deberían ser elegidos para cualquier cargo del CGPJ individualmente. No se deberían permitir ni asociaciones de un lado o de otro. 

Y punto, el 100% de los cargos electos. Y así serían completamente independientes, y elegirían por la persona, no por el color. Pero claro, si ya metes a ex-ministros...


----------



## pepeleches (20 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> 1) Que los jueces elijan a sus propios órganos de gobierno y a los integrantes de los más altos tribunales. Que un grupo puede tratar de perpetuarse? Pues como en todo. Pero son muchos los jueces de España y habría muchos votos que comprar. Además el voto entiendo que deberia ser secreto, como en cualquier elección. A este sistema me he referido como un sistema de cooptación.
> Una cosa es un sistema de elección (los jueces votan entre los candidatos).
> Y la otra es un sistema de cooptación: LOS JUECES DESIGNAN A LOS CANDIDATOS.
> Parece lo mismo, peor no lo es.
> Propones un sistema completamente autocrático, donde un poder del Estado está fuera de control de los Ciudadanos..



Es que debería ser así, aunque te parezca anti-intuitivo. 

La justicia da equilibrio al legislativo y al ejecutivo, más aún cuando estos en determinadas circunstancias pueden identificarse demasiado (por mayorías absolutas o por coaliciones con reparto de prebendas...)

Los ciudadanos eligen al legislativo, y el legislativo elige al ejecutivo. Y el judicial le para los pies a ambos. 

Decir las burradas que están diciendo como que 'la soberanía popular reside en el congreso' es brutalmente horrible. No, la soberanía popular reside en el pueblo. 

Por ello, precisamente, los jueces tienen la carrera profesional de impartir justicia, y su gobierno debería estar elegido por ellos mismos. Obviamente, el ciudadano de a pie no conoce ni quiénes son ni sus normas internas. 

Sin embargo si el ejecutivo o el legislativo meten mano vergonzosamente en su elección (como pasa ahora), lo único que se puede esperar es que voten por su propio interés. Porque es, básicamente, su único incentivo. 

Es más esperable que entre los propios jueces, y sin mediar organizaciones políticas, siendo su misión el control estricto de la legalidad, elijan a quien vaya a hacerlo más independientemente y sin intereses secundarios. Es más, un juez del Supremo o Constitucional que fuera comprado sería un prevaricador y se enfrentaría a un delito gravísimo, mientras un juez puesto por un partido simplemente cumple órdenes. 

Es la única forma de que fuera realmente independiente y (como pasa casi siempre...) no se alinee con el partido que le pone. 

El juez no interviene en política, simplemente es el árbitro. Y en casos como este, simplemente mira que lo que sucede en el campo de juego (Congreso...) esté dentro del marco de la Constitución. Cuanto más poder tengan los partidos en la elección, menos posibilidad de que ese juego sea limpio. Y es gravísimo que no lo sea...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## waukegan (20 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Sino cual es la solución ?
> 
> Que unos jueces " fachas " elijan a otros jueces " fachas " para sustituirlos y así hasta el infinito ?????



Que los ciudadanos elijan a los jueces directamente, siempre que cumplan los requisitos de elegilbilidad. Eso a nivel local. Después ya que ellos elijan sus órganos de gobierno y tribunales superiores.

Y lo mismo con el jefe de la policía y otros muchos cargos que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.

Mira que es fácil. Se llama "separación de poderes en origen". Y lo mismo para el parlamento y el ejecutivo (presidente del gobierno).

Son cosas que se suelen hacer en las democracias y que no se suelen hacer en los regimenes oligarquicos o fascistas.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (20 Dic 2022)

Impresionante la cantidad de sinverguenzas haciendo meritos para el PSOE.

Todos los periodicos cacareando imbecilidades que no se sostienen ni un minuto, me recuerda cuando Ayuso disolvió la Asamblea de Madrid aprovechando que sus rivales politicos no iban a madrugar ni para presentar la moción de censura que habian pergeñado. Estuvieron al menos 3 semanas diciendo imbecilidades sobre que era algo ilegal y muy ilegal, pero que si sabes dos nociones de derecho publico solo valen para reirte... Ayuso y los suyos SI conocian bien la ley y reglamento y los dejaron a todos por lo que son: un hatajo de gilipollas. No entro en el repaso que luego les dio en las elecciones.

Por cierto, el mayor Don Tancredo de entonces, el vago redomado Iñigo Errejon que movia los hilos de la MEMA, ahora defeca una proposición de reforma de la Ley Organica del Tribunal Constitucional... de un dia para otro sobre un tema que requeriría al menos una semana de estudio y analisis por varios juristas. Me he leido dos paginas y parece que lo ha escrito un chimpancé trisómico. Ni sus camaradas de ideolomierda le van a dedicar ni un minuto.

¿Es que no conocen la verguenza los izquierdistas?

Podrian ser claros y decir que van a lo que van: a hacerse con el contro o directamente destruir todos los posibles contrapesos legales (y legítimos) para que Sanchez pueda pagar sus deudas a los partidos que quieren destruir España.

Sanchez debería acabar muy mal.... como el felón asqueroso y psicópata que es.

Los jueces del TC han hecho lo que tenian que hacer, contra todo pronostico, y es hacer todo lo posible para que el PSOE no consiguiera hacer la felonía que pretendía hacer. Para ellos habria sido mas facil ponerse de perfil y dejar que pase la apisonadora ilegal de los socialistas de mierda y los separatistas que los apoyan, total, tienen la vida resuelta... pero bienvenida la dignidad, aunque sea a última hora.


----------



## iases (20 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Que los ciudadanos elijan a los jueces directamente, siempre que cumplan los requisitos de elegilbilidad. Eso a nivel local. Después ya que ellos elijan sus órganos de gobierno y tribunales superiores.
> 
> Y lo mismo con el jefe de la policía y otros muchos cargos que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Me parece bien. Cuando empezamos ?


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

Barceló acusa al Constitucional de violar la ley y le cae la del pulpo: “Sectaria y manipuladora” - Periodista Digital


Àngels Barceló se convirtió en la “cómplice” del golpe de Estado de Pedro Sánchez. Durante su monólogo del 20 de diciembre, la presentadora de ‘Hoy por hoy’ adoptó el discurso de la izquierda y extrema izquierda para insultar a los magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional, a quienes acusó de...




www.periodistadigital.com





No podían faltar los voceros cómplices.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

El Gobierno ignora a Bruselas y usará otra vía exprés en el Congreso para voltear la mayoría conservadora del TC


"Después de la tormenta llega la calma". Es el horizonte, casi más bien deseo, que este martes expresaban en La Moncloa. España está sumida en una "crisis...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> A qatar



Si y akatar y akallar


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

Siguen los ríos de bilis y lloros. No tienen cojones de nada.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Buen cuello para la guillotina.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2022)

Emulando a sus colegas batasunos, les ponen una diana encima.


----------



## Tails (21 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Si y akatar y akallar



Lo decía por lo de kali


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2022)

Rufián al Fraudillo en el Congreso: "Nosotros no lo abandonaremos".


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2022)

Esta mañana decia Losantos que la oposición debe unirse y no hacer la guerra cada uno por su cuenta, pero claro, la remilgada de Arrimadas y el cobarde de Feijóo no quieren la foto al lado de Abascal. Así que lo que le pasó al Frente Popular en la guerra, no estar unidos, es lo que está calcando esta oposición de hoy día. Para cagarse.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (21 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Gobierno ignora a Bruselas y usará otra vía exprés en el Congreso para voltear la mayoría conservadora del TC
> 
> 
> "Después de la tormenta llega la calma". Es el horizonte, casi más bien deseo, que este martes expresaban en La Moncloa. España está sumida en una "crisis...
> ...



Ya todos saben que es un dictador y se la pela todo. Para qué disimular?


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> sanchez debe hacer lo mismo y no convocar elecciones igual que hacen los jueces farloperos del pp, los llantos iban a ser epicos jajajajajajaj



Otro nick de basura, eres penoso, generas solo odio, porca vida tienes.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2022)

Otra sesión de control al Gobierno vomitiva, donde el Fraudillo insulta y acusa a la oposición de golpista mientras se arrodilla y le come la polla al hijo de perra de Rufián.
Los votantes socialistas no se dan cuenta que las políticas de su partido sólo son aplaudidas por los etarras, los nazis catalanes y los nazis vascos??? Una de dos, o son gilipollas o son cómplices, no hay más alternativa.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## reconvertido (22 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Que los ciudadanos elijan a los jueces directamente, siempre que cumplan los requisitos de elegilbilidad. Eso a nivel local. Después ya que ellos elijan sus órganos de gobierno y tribunales superiores.
> 
> Y lo mismo con el jefe de la policía y otros muchos cargos que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Que los ciudadanos elijan a los jueces directamente, siempre que cumplan los requisitos de elegilbilidad. Eso a nivel local. Después ya que ellos elijan sus órganos de gobierno y tribunales superiores.
Y así votaran las locas que salieron a manifestarse cuando el montaje de "la manada"y tendrás todo juezas ya no feministas, ni siquiera abiertamente anti-hombres, sino que lo convertiran en una "caza de brujas" contra TODOS los hombres, especialmente aquellos que no se sometan a cualquier deseo de las locas.

Lo siento, no se puede dejar al 100% a los Ciudadanos la elección de jueces.

Lo cual no implica que defienda la autocracia actual del Poder Judicial.

Y lo mismo con el jefe de la policía y otros muchos cargos que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.
Claroooooo.
Mucho mejor que mediante un sistema de funcionariado, ¡"ande" vamos a parar!
Y en las ciudades peques, el cacique local pondrá su sheriff a sueldo.
Un reinado de terror legal.

Tal y como se ve en las películas de los años 1970s de USAmérica.

Y recuerda lo vivido con la pLandemia y los caciques locales (alcaldes) y sus guardias pretorianas (policías municipales varios).
Pues esa situación, pero peor.
Y si el jefe de policía lo ponen los histéricos del "kobic quejjquejjtá muriendo gennnntee gñññiiii", nos hubiernapegado un tiro en la cabeza por no llevar mascarilla.

Mira que es fácil. Se llama "separación de poderes en origen". Y lo mismo para el parlamento y el ejecutivo (presidente del gobierno).
No.
Que sean elegidos o no por votación NO ES "separación de poderes en origen".
La "separación de poderes en origen" es que un poder no pueda designar la composición de los otros poderes.

Y para ello no es estrictamente necesario el voto Ciudadano.

Son cosas que se suelen hacer en las democracias y que no se suelen hacer en los regimenes oligarquicos o fascistas.
Dime TRES países (además de USA), que:

Elijan jueces.
Elijan comisario de policía.
Elijan otros cargos (¿cuáles?).


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pepeleches (22 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Que los ciudadanos elijan a los jueces directamente, siempre que cumplan los requisitos de elegilbilidad. Eso a nivel local. Después ya que ellos elijan sus órganos de gobierno y tribunales superiores.
> 
> Y lo mismo con el jefe de la policía y otros muchos cargos que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.



De la teoría a la práctica hay un mundo. ¿Quién cojones conoce a la policía o a los jueces de su localidad? Nadie. Con lo cual empezarían a estructurarse organizaciones políticas para hacer campañas y captar tu voto, te pegarías todo el día votando (votaría una minoría...), y en vez de hacer su trabajo harían como los políticos, trabajarían exclusivamente para ganar elecciones. 

O lo peor, empezarían a gastarse fondos absurdos y destinarse recursos (=nuestro dinero...) en esas elecciones. 

Ya es injustificable que los partidos estén subvencionados por los ciudadanos, y estructurados únicamente para conquistar y retener el poder. Como para meter esa mierda en el funcionamiento de las instituciones para acabar de corromperlas. 

Además hay que tener en cuenta que, para saber si un juez es bueno o no, hay que tener muchos muchos conocimientos jurídicos. Basta ver lo que ha pasado en los últimos días para comprobar cómo los políticos saben retorcer la verdad, simplemente porque (y es normal...) el ciudadano medio no tiene una base de conocimiento jurídico mínimo como para decidir. 

En fin, que esto es como si el comité de árbitros se designase unos a propuesta del Madrid y otros a propuesta del Barça. Digo yo que no sería lo mejor...


----------



## Desencantado (22 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otra sesión de control al Gobierno vomitiva, donde el Fraudillo insulta y acusa a la oposición de golpista mientras se arrodilla y le come la polla al hijo de perra de Rufián.
> Los votantes socialistas no se dan cuenta que las políticas de su partido sólo son aplaudidas por los etarras, los nazis catalanes y los nazis vascos??? Una de dos, o son gilipollas o son cómplices, no hay más alternativa.



C) Hideputas.


----------



## Tails (22 Dic 2022)

Hay algún partido político (partido senior) que dicen que los ciudadanos deberían elegir a los jueces

Es buena idea que la mayoría de ciudadanos que se traga el gran marrano sea quien elija los jueces?

Paquirrin, la esteban y demás


----------



## reconvertido (22 Dic 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es que debería ser así, aunque te parezca anti-intuitivo.
> 
> La justicia da equilibrio al legislativo y al ejecutivo, más aún cuando estos en determinadas circunstancias pueden identificarse demasiado (por mayorías absolutas o por coaliciones con reparto de prebendas...)
> 
> ...



NO.
Tú me respondes CREYENDO que defiendo que al CGPJ y al TC lo puedan nombrar políticos.
Y no dije eso.

Que los jueces se escojan a ellos mismos sin un mecanismo externo a ellos mismos, es nefasto, es una autocracia.

Vuelve a leer lo que escribí anda, que como siempre te traiciona la ideología.

El que los jueces "de arriba" decidan ellos quien puede optar y quien no (cooptación) es un mecanismo IDÉNTICO a la partitocracia, donde NADIE se puede presentar como diputado por su distrito, sino que ha de ser servil dentro de un partido (cooptación TAMBIÉN)

IMPEDIR ese mecanismo de cooptación en la judicatura NO ES lo mismo que decir que los políticos han de designar a nadie.


----------



## GranReserva (22 Dic 2022)

El marido de Begoño está intentando perpetrar lo mismo que hizo Chávez en Venezuela en 2010.






La mayoría chavista renueva a los jueces del Supremo entre protestas opositoras


La mayoría parlamentaria absoluta afín al presidente Hugo Chávez, que a partir de enero se reducirá a mayoría simple, aprobó anoche la renovación del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ) entre protestas de diputados de la minoría opositora.




www.larazon.es


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Dic 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


> El marido de Begoño está intentando perpetrar lo mismo que hizo Chávez en Venezuela en 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni más ni menos... aprovechando que Bruselas está más pendiente del bienestar de Alemania que de la dictadura chavista que están colando al sur de Europa.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## waukegan (23 Dic 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> De la teoría a la práctica hay un mundo. ¿Quién cojones conoce a la policía o a los jueces de su localidad? Nadie. Con lo cual empezarían a estructurarse organizaciones políticas para hacer campañas y captar tu voto, te pegarías todo el día votando (votaría una minoría...), y en vez de hacer su trabajo harían como los políticos, trabajarían exclusivamente para ganar elecciones.
> 
> O lo peor, empezarían a gastarse fondos absurdos y destinarse recursos (=nuestro dinero...) en esas elecciones.
> 
> ...



Estás describiendo la situación en mi condado con bastante acierto aunque no del todo. Aún así la situación es mucho mejor que el circo que tenemos montado en España y te cuento por qué. De hecho, es un tema que me interesó en su momento e investigué como iba, a pesar de que no soy jurista ni nada parecido

A lo largo de todo el país (hablo de Estados Unidos) existen múltiples métodos de elección de jueces: partisan elections, non partisan elections, nombramiento por el gobernador y sistemas mixtos. Es un laboratorio con todo tipo de opciones, pero creo que la elección de jueces por parte de la ciudadanía es el menos malo de los sistemas.

Te puedo contar de primera mano lo que ocurre en mi condado, que está en Illinois. Las elecciones judiciales aquí son "partisan", es decir, lo jueces vienen esponsorizados por un partido político. Cuando hay elecciones, aparecen cartelitos en el cesped dicendo "Fulanito para juez" y cosas así. Estas elecciones coinciden con las de sheriff y otros cargos locales etc. Ahora bien, una vez has sido nombrado juez, te tienes que enfrentar periodicamente a las _retention election_ donde ya no aparece tu partido político y solo se pregunta a la gente si ese juez debe seguir o no. En estas elecciones, lo normal es que sigas en tu puesto y que no vote ni Dios (el 10% del censo como mucho), excepto que te hayas hecho notar por malas decisiones o escándalos de diversos. En tal caso, la gente va a echarte en masa.

Como las elecciones son a nivel de condado, no creas que las personas son tan desconocidas. Esto es así hasta el punto en el que el partido político no es tan importante (últimamente más por la gran polarización que se está viviendo), y muchas veces la gente vota porque alguien le cae bien, por afinidad de raza (lamentablemente) o lo que sea, incluso cuando no es del partido al que votas en presidenciales.

En las campañas no se gasta mucho dinero, y desde luego CERO dinero público, pero sí, se organizan grupos para apoyar a un candidato o a otro. En las elecciones judiciales, suelen ser asociaciones de abogados. En las TVs locales, internet y los periódicos aparecen entrevistas de tal o cual candidato y poco más. Quizá alguna reunión en un centro de convenciones y ya . Últimamente he oído de casos en los que determinadas empresas han contribuido a la campaña de jueces, cosa que antes solo ocurría con los cargos políticos, pero lo presupuestos son bajos.

Existen comparativas sobre el rendimiento de los jueces elegidos por diferentes sistemas, y también se sacan estadísticas para que los electores puedan hacer esa palabreja que tiene difícil traducción al español: _accountability_. Generalmente los jueces elegidos por la población son más trabajadores, tienen más vocación de servicio público y más valentía a la hora de crear jurisprudencia incómoda para el poder. También es cierto que meten la pata más que los jueces nombrados por gobernadores, es decir, generalmente tienen menos pericia técnica y son menos profesionales.

Globalmente me parece que el sistema de elección de jueces es superior. Tal vez una cosa intermedia: que los aspirantes a juez tuviesen que superar un examen razonable (no las actuales oposiciones que dejan enanos a los talibanes recitando el corán), y que esos puedan presentarse en la demarcación territorial. En USA, cualquiera con una licencia para ejercer como abogado, puede presentarse a juez sin mayor formación.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> El TC es un tribunal especial fuera de la jurisdicción ordinaria cuya utilidad es que el partido de turno se pueda corromper impunemente y saltarse la (falsa) constitución española. El TC lo inventó el abate Sielles para Napoleón para que éste pudiera justificar sus tropelías de emperador.
> Lo que pretende ahora Antonio es cambiar las reglas para colocar a los miembros del TC, que ni tienen que ser ni jueces ni magistrados por cierto, para despenalizar la corrupción socialista ya sea en forma de sedición, malversación o lo que se le pueda ocurrir a cada uno. Es la ruptura del consenso de la oligarquía con el objetivo de destruir España.
> 
> Quien es socialista es un mierda. Y quien es pepero es un mierda y además deficiente mental.



Para mí los más mierdas son los que intentan imponerse sobre los demás .. totalitarios. Los hay de todos los colores .


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



De inédito nada. El frente popular. Está en el ADN del PSOE.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Muchos títulos veo que tiene. A saber cuantos son de verdad.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## pepeleches (24 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Existen comparativas sobre el rendimiento de los jueces elegidos por diferentes sistemas, y también se sacan estadísticas para que los electores puedan hacer esa palabreja que tiene difícil traducción al español: _accountability_. Generalmente los jueces elegidos por la población son más trabajadores, tienen más vocación de servicio público y más valentía a la hora de crear jurisprudencia incómoda para el poder. También es cierto que meten la pata más que los jueces nombrados por gobernadores, es decir, generalmente tienen menos pericia técnica y son menos profesionales.
> 
> Globalmente me parece que el sistema de elección de jueces es superior. Tal vez una cosa intermedia: que los aspirantes a juez tuviesen que superar un examen razonable (no las actuales oposiciones que dejan enanos a los talibanes recitando el corán), y que esos puedan presentarse en la demarcación territorial. En USA, cualquiera con una licencia para ejercer como abogado, puede presentarse a juez sin mayor formación.



Son dos sistemas muy distintos, y la clave es la que dices tú: en USA un juez es un cargo electo para cualquier abogado. 

A mi me parece mejor el sistema español, aunque obviamente las oposiciones son absurdas. Un conocido se sacó la plaza hace 30 años (muy muy joven..), y no sonaba nada mal especialmente la formación que les daban una vez aprobado, que era larga (me suena 2 años???), donde era todo muy orientado a conocer su papel. Cero política. 

Meter la política por medio nunca me parece buena noticia. Y en el momento en que quien elije no tiene ni el conocimiento para valorar a los jueces, ni siquiera conoce a las personas, se corrompe. Yo me pongo a pensar y en mi ciudad no conozco un solo juez, lo cual me llevaría a votar exclusivamente por la 'publicidad' que otros me hicieran de ellos. 

Siendo que la vía de entrada no es política, y si razonablemente meritocrática (aunque absurdamente exigente...), me fío mucho más que sean ellos los que se elijan, siempre que no se cirscunscriban por partidos o se presenten según ideologías. Porque ahí entrarían programas electorales, y creo que los jueces para un TS o un TC deberían ser elegidos por sus méritos, y no porque prometan cualquier cosa. 

De hecho creo que el problema en España es que la carrera para ser juez es razonablemente limpia, pero la carrera para ascender a los puestos altos está manchada por la política que todo lo corrompe. Que es justamente lo que ha pasado ahora, que se vota no por legalidad sino por quién te ha colocado ahí. Está claro que si un partido te mete a un consejo o a un tribunal, es exclusivamente para que votes según sus intereses. 

Lo que, en cualquier otra circunstancia, sería considerado prevaricación. Es decir, ese sistema ASEGURA la prevaricación. Y no olvidemos que es un delito gravísimo...


----------



## pepeleches (25 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> [....]
> 
> Vuelve a leer lo que escribí anda,



Lo he hecho. Pero es que no queda nada claro el mecanismo que propones 

¿Cómo lo harías exactamente? Y te lo pregunto con curiosidad, porque no tengo un mecanismo claro que proponer. Sí que (me parece evidente....) que el poder judicial esté manejado por el legislativo es algo horrible, pero no tengo información de cómo lo hacen en otros países. 

Es más, lo de que la gente vote me parece bonito, pero impracticable. El ciudadano no conoce a los jueces, ni tiene información para valorar. 

Explícame a qué te refieres con detalle plis...


----------



## NXT (25 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Emulando a sus colegas batasunos, les ponen una diana encima.



_Who can reply?
People @Podemos follows or mentioned can reply _
Además censurando toda opinión que no sea de su cuerda ideológica. Qué asco da Twitter.


----------



## waukegan (25 Dic 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo he hecho. Pero es que no queda nada claro el mecanismo que propones
> 
> ¿Cómo lo harías exactamente? Y te lo pregunto con curiosidad, porque no tengo un mecanismo claro que proponer. Sí que (me parece evidente....) que el poder judicial esté manejado por el legislativo es algo horrible, pero no tengo información de cómo lo hacen en otros países.
> 
> ...



Tu premisa de que son personas desconocidas no es exacta. Claro que son conocidos, sobre todo por la gente DEL SECTOR.

Por ejemplo, una persona le pueden dar igual las elecciones a juez, pero tal vez se implique en las elecciones al "panel de educación" porque trabaja en ese sector o porque está implicado en el mismo. En el fondo, este tipo de elecciones se parecen un poco a elecciones restringidas por sectores, pero también hay gente que vota a todo por simpatía con el partido (el Illinois las elecciones son "partisanas", me parece mucho mejor el sistema "non-partisan")

Naturalmente que ahora mismo, con la escasísima cultura democrática que existe nadie conoce a ninguno de esos cargos en España, pero si hubiese elecciones, ya te digo yo que sí serían conocidos y que la gente se interesaría. Y sobre todo, lo bonito de esto es que en cuanto alguien empieza a actuar despóticamente o es notoriamente corrupto, etc, la gente puede votar EN CONTRA. Ahora mismo la corrupción nos da igual porque la vemos demasiado lejos, y puede actuar con impunidad. Votas en contra de una persona, y a los demás del mismo partido, los mantienes porque te parece bien esa ideología a lo que sea. Pero a fulinito, lo crucificamos por hijodeputa. El truco que hacen en España es hacer dos partidos (o cinco, pero para el caso es lo mismo) y tienes que votar a favor o en contra de todo el pack. "Los voto porque aunque sé que son unos corruptos/incompetentes, si no lo voto ganarán los otros, que son COMUNISTAS/FASCISTAS". Los vuelcos electorales se dan cuando la gente de tu propio partido deja de ir a votar de lo absolutamente mal que lo han hecho, y entonces gana el partido opuesto.

Fíjate por ejemplo, la cantidad de cargos electos que hay en el condado de Cook, que es donde está la ciudad de Chicago: https://www.cookcountyclerkil.gov/sites/default/files/pdfs/2022 Cook County Directory of Elected Officials.pdf. Ahí no te aparecen los jueces, porque en Illinois, las elecciones a juez no son exactamente por condado sino por Judicial Circuit (dado que algunos condados tienen muy poca población... hay 24 "circuscripciones judiciales" para los 102 condados): sherif (jefe de policía), fiscal, tesorero, "jefe del tribunal de cuentas", etc. ¿Te libra esto de la corrupción? No, pero desde luego, la dificulta.

Cuando decimos que España es una oligarquía de partidos, es exactamente eso. Aquí se murió Franco, y al día siguiente ya éramos una democracia: se nos impuso desde arriba después de siglos de absolutismo, un siglo XIX convulso y 40 años de dictadura. En Estados Unidos la cultura republicana está en el ADN de la nación. Y ¿que hace la oligarquía? Pues destruir la poca democracia que pueda quedar, entre otras cosas destruyendo los reductos de ella que había en los gremios, sindicatos (que ya son casi todos yonkis de la financiación estatal), los concejos, etc, y destruyendo cualquier atisbo de separación de poderes que pueda haber.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (25 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Tu premisa de que son personas desconocidas no es exacta. Claro que son conocidos, sobre todo por la gente DEL SECTOR.
> 
> Por ejemplo, una persona le pueden dar igual las elecciones a juez, pero tal vez se implique en las elecciones al "panel de educación" porque trabaja en ese sector o porque está implicado en el mismo. En el fondo, este tipo de elecciones se parecen un poco a elecciones restringidas por sectores, pero también hay gente que vota a todo por simpatía con el partido (el Illinois las elecciones son "partisanas", me parece mucho mejor el sistema "non-partisan")
> 
> ...



Desvío el tema del hilo pero ahondando en tu respuesta. ¿Qué opinas sobre el modelo city manager o administrador de la ciudad?. ¿Dónde vives has tenido experiencia con este modelo?. Sería interesante varios city manager en una misma administración pública. Por ejemplo, en el condado tener un city manager de la administración, otro de justicia y etc....

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## waukegan (25 Dic 2022)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Desvío el tema del hilo pero ahondando en tu respuesta. ¿Qué opinas sobre el modelo city manager o administrador de la ciudad?. ¿Dónde vives has tenido experiencia con este modelo?. Sería interesante varios city manager en una misma administración pública. Por ejemplo, en el condado tener un city manager de la administración, otro de justicia y etc....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



No tengo suficiente criterio al respecto.

No obstante, como primera aproximación, creo que estos perfiles han existido siempre aunque con otros nombres, aunque los que más han llegado al público son los típicos "fichajes estrella" que ha habido en ocasiones para que elaboren planes para reducir el crimen o replanear el urbanismo de una ciudad. El sistema me recuerda un poco a lo que ocurre con los entrenadores de fútbol: los socios eligen al presidente, y este contrata a un especialista para que se encargue de la parte deportiva del equipo. Lo que veo es que se corre el riesgo de que se diluyan un poco las responsabilidades. Así a primeras, prefiero que existan unos criterios de elegibilidad y que el que llegue a un determinado puesto, tenga una cierta garantía de que puede encargarse del trabajo. Después que fiche a quien quiera para su equipo y se asesore, pero que tenga criterio y sobre todo que se le pueda cortar la cabeza, y que su gestión sea vigilada por sus iguales; esto en particular me parece importante. ¿De verdad creéis que en España no ha habido nunca razón para llevar a cabo una Operation Greylord - Wikipedia? Yo estoy convencido de que sí, pero claro, aquí jamás saldrá a la luz algo así: el corporativismo y la opacidad es brutal, y si algún funcionario que se atreve a denunciar es inmediatamente crucificado.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Tu premisa de que son personas desconocidas no es exacta. Claro que son conocidos, sobre todo por la gente DEL SECTOR.
> 
> Por ejemplo, una persona le pueden dar igual las elecciones a juez, pero tal vez se implique en las elecciones al "panel de educación" porque trabaja en ese sector o porque está implicado en el mismo. En el fondo, este tipo de elecciones se parecen un poco a elecciones restringidas por sectores, pero también hay gente que vota a todo por simpatía con el partido (el Illinois las elecciones son "partisanas", me parece mucho mejor el sistema "non-partisan")
> 
> ...



Pero me sigue sin quedar claro...que lo otro lo tengo muy sabido  . Y estoy de acuerdo mayoritariamente.

Entonces, ¿lo que propones son elecciones? Que los ciudadanos elijan los jueces...


----------



## waukegan (26 Dic 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pero me sigue sin quedar claro...que lo otro lo tengo muy sabido  . Y estoy de acuerdo mayoritariamente.
> 
> Entonces, ¿lo que propones son elecciones? Que los ciudadanos elijan los jueces...



Creo que es el menos malo de los sistemas. Se votan los jueces que hagan falta para los distintos roles en circunscripciones pequeñas. Con requisitos de elegibilidad. Sin denominación política (non-partisan). Cada dos años se rellenan los cargos cesantes y se hace "retention election" para los jueces que concluyan su mandato (por ejemplo, 6 años) y quieran seguir en el puesto. 

Te estoy describiendo un sistema real, tal como funciona en Illinois, excepto que las elecciones son partisan (en la papeleta figura la adscripción política del candidato).


----------



## pepeleches (26 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Creo que es el menos malo de los sistemas. Se votan los jueces que hagan falta para los distintos roles en circunscripciones pequeñas. Con requisitos de elegibilidad. Sin denominación política (non-partisan). Cada dos años se rellenan los cargos cesantes y se hace "retention election" para los jueces que concluyan su mandato (por ejemplo, 6 años) y quieran seguir en el puesto.
> 
> Te estoy describiendo un sistema real, tal como funciona en Illinois, excepto que las elecciones son partisan (en la papeleta figura la adscripción política del candidato).



Estaría a favor, pero me parece irrealizable. Me parece clave lo que dices: que los candidatos sean personales, porque en el momento en que metamos partidos la hemos cagado, volvemos a lo mismo. 

Pero no veo yo a la gente (y yo el primero...) teniendo que votar para elegir jueces. Ya dan pereza hasta las elecciones generales, donde quieras o no has recibido un montón de información, como para opinar sobre jueces o jefes de policía. 

Es más, podría ser un buen caldo de cultivo para que eso fuera increíblemente manipulado. Que una minoría bien organizada, por las causas que fueran (siempre con algún tipo de ganancia, por supuesto...) pudiera dirigir bastante esas elecciones sabiendo que el número de votantes tendería a ser ridículo. 

Igual es cultural, allí lo llevan haciendo 250 años y nosotros no...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (26 Dic 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Estaría a favor, pero me parece irrealizable. Me parece clave lo que dices: que los candidatos sean personales, porque en el momento en que metamos partidos la hemos cagado, volvemos a lo mismo.
> 
> Pero no veo yo a la gente (y yo el primero...) teniendo que votar para elegir jueces. Ya dan pereza hasta las elecciones generales, donde quieras o no has recibido un montón de información, como para opinar sobre jueces o jefes de policía.
> 
> ...



Respondo también a @waukegan:

Lo que dices es lo que motivó la aparición del modelo city manager. A pesar del desarrollo brutal de la Democracia Estadounidense a finales del XIX (se realizaron muchas reformas para avanzar sobre el modelo democrático donde el Estado Federado de California es el culmen) se dieron cuenta que aunque el poder ejecutivo a nivel local (municipio o condado) se fragmentase (elecciones directas de muchos Departamentos Ejecutivos desde el alcalde hasta el jefe de Policía Local) las coaliciones electorales tanto la republicana como la demócrata se repartían los cargos electos por la pasividad del votante (votaba tantos cargos que apenas votaba o no conocían a los candidatos) para crear redes clientelares (enchufes) y la corrupción local estaba muy extendida.

Por eso se creó la figura del city manager. Un profesional especializado en gestión pública (al principio eran ingenieros aunque actualmente tienen máster sobre gestión pública) que era elegido por el pleno local (el alcalde y los concejales electos). Puede ser cesado por el pleno (gran parte de las veces por mayoría cualificada y no coincidir con año electoral). Tiene plena autonomía en la gestión de toda la administración pública local que gestione. Tiene voz y no voto en el pleno. Los trabajadores públicos locales son seleccionados por tribunales independientes y son contratados por el régimen laboral ordinario. Esta figura contrasta con el modelo Strong Mayor que impera en muchos municipios de EE.UU (también en Europa). y que en España es el modelo que hay en la administración local.

El city manager tiene sus contras. El administrador de la ciudad tiene un poder más grande que el alcalde. Es un tecnócrata frente al perfil político de los concejales electos. Eso conlleva que aunque no puede meterse en asuntos políticos del Pleno sus decisiones aunque supeditadas al Pleno tienen relevancia. Con el modelo de elección directa de cargos electos tienen legitimidad para tomar decisiones. Un city manager o administrador de ciudad no tiene legitimidad de origen aunque la corrupción local está más limitado y la gestión diaria del ayuntamiento funcionase como una empresa privada. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Nicors (26 Dic 2022)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Respondo también a @waukegan:
> 
> Lo que dices es lo que motivó la aparición del modelo city manager. A pesar del desarrollo brutal de la Democracia Estadounidense a finales del XIX (se realizaron muchas reformas para avanzar sobre el modelo democrático donde el Estado Federado de California es el culmen) se dieron cuenta que aunque el poder ejecutivo a nivel local (municipio o condado) se fragmentase (elecciones directas de muchos Departamentos Ejecutivos desde el alcalde hasta el jefe de Policía Local) las coaliciones electorales tanto la republicana como la demócrata se repartían los cargos electos por la pasividad del votante (votaba tantos cargos que apenas votaba o no conocían a los candidatos) para crear redes clientelares (enchufes) y la corrupción local estaba muy extendida.
> 
> ...



Esa figura existe en la administración local, son los funcionarios de habilitación nacional que aunque no son elegidos por los políticos, gracias a Dios, supeditan toda la gestión de la administración.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (27 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Esa figura existe en la administración local, son los funcionarios de habilitación nacional que aunque no son elegidos por los políticos, gracias a Dios, supeditan toda la gestión de la administración.



No lo es. En España impera el Strong Mayor. El alcalde político y la Junta del Gobierno política electos llevan la gestión diaria del ayuntamiento. El secretario, el interventor y el tesorero municipales (funcionarios de carrera estatales con funciones locales) en teoría vigilan la legalidad municipal. No gestionan.

La clase política del 78 ha burlado a los interventores y etc con varios mecanismos: destaca la creación de administración paralela para no estar bajo el radar del interventor.

En la Ley de Grandes Ciudades hubo un intento de city manager. Con nombramiento de concejales no electos y de gerentes municipales. No obstante, el control político en la gestión diaria sigue intacto.

Soy partidario de dos administradores de ciudad si se instaura en España. Un administrador general y otro administrador con amplias funciones de auditoría (desde auditar cuentas públicas hasta medio ambiente pasando por la función pública). Como tener dos cónsules con amplios poderes que se vigilen mutuamente. Ya que un solo city manager sería dar demasiado poder. Sería viable con ayuntamiento o diputaciones provinciales con presupuesto superior a millones de euros. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Dic 2022)

El CGPJ nombra a sus dos jueces y aborta el plan de Pedro Sánchez: Pumpido no presidirá el Tribunal Constitucional


El Consejo General del Poder Judicial ha elegido a los candidatos César Tolosa y María Luisa Segoviano como magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional.




okdiario.com


----------

